# Il Etait Une Fois....



## NED (16 Mars 2006)

Connaissez-vous ce jeu ???





C'est assez sympa c'est un jeu de carte où l'on invente une histoire.
Les joueurs peuvent intervenir dans l'histoire et la changer,
car chaque participant possède une fin différente.
On peut intervenir avec d'autres personnages, 
des cartes "évènements", des cartes "objets", etc...





Je vous propose donc de jouer avec les mêmes règles,
mais à la Macgéènne.
Je débute l'histoire, et chacun y apporte sa pierre.
Quand le moment est opportun et que l'histoire est bien pleine,
on la termine en trouvant une fin.
 

Allez, zou, je commence


_Il était une fois un cavalier...._​


----------



## Ichabod Crane (16 Mars 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Allez, zou, je commence
> 
> 
> _Il était une fois un cavalier...._[/CENTER]




...qui sortait du fond de la nuit, cours vers l'aventure au galop...


----------



## jugnin (16 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> ...qui sortait du fond de la nuit, cours vers l'aventure au galop...



s'arrêta tout net, lorsqu'il s'aperçut de l'erreur de conjugaison qu'on lui avait infligé dans la proposition précédente.:rateau:


----------



## Ichabod Crane (16 Mars 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> s'arrêta tout net, lorsqu'il s'aperçut de l'erreur de conjugaison qu'on lui avait infligé dans la proposition précédente.:rateau:



Et se dit : " elle ne va pas faire long feu cette histoire si, à chaque erreur un Maître Cappello met son grain de sel"


----------



## Momo-du-56 (16 Mars 2006)

Il repartit de plus belle, dès potron-minet il voulait atteindre l'auberge à l'orée du bois. Richelieu ne pouvait pas attendre et cette lettre cachetée non plus ....... tagada tagada dibidiglop dibidiglop.......


----------



## NED (16 Mars 2006)

Arrivé a l'auberge de l'Orée du bois, notre cavalier ouvre la porte de la gargotte fôrestière.
La nuit commeçait. Bon nombre de voyageurs étaient déjà accoudés au comptoir ou en train de boire une bonne cervoise attablés autour d'un jeu de cartes ou dés.
La fumée épaisse des pipes et des cigares masquaient les visages sulfureux de certains personnages aux alures barbaresques...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (16 Mars 2006)

Holaaaaaaaa tavernier !!! Criat-il    Occupe toi de ma monture, apporte moi quelques cochonnailles, un chapon... une pinte de cervoise et quelques drôlesses !!!!

Oui monseigneur......

Dans le fond de l'auberge un personnage aux yeux vicieux était tapi dans l'ombre......


----------



## NED (16 Mars 2006)

Il fixait de ces prunelles luisantes, notre bon cavalier en train de tripailler.
Soudain, la creature sorti de l'ombre. En un instant elle etait auprès du cavalier. On aurait dit qu'elle s'était téléporté.
Enlevant sa capuche de cuir rabougri, elle s'adresse a notre voyageur de passage....


----------



## Momo-du-56 (16 Mars 2006)

Ho ! Monseigneur..... je ne me fourvoie pas, vous êtes Messire d'Abeille ... ???  A ces mots le cavalier lança une large claque sur la croupe de la souillon qui lui faisait face, bu la moitié de sa pinte et écouta l'étrange personnage.

A cette heure, le document que vous deviez remettre à ..... vous savez qui ..... n'est déjà plus entre vos mains ....... Messire d'Abeille devint livide, tâta sa poche..... vide !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NED (16 Mars 2006)

Le personnage sombre s'écria :
"Ha! Ha! Ha!
Je rigole...mais cela doit être très désapointant pour vous ".
En Effet notre cavalier Messire D'abeille avait perdu sa lettre cachetée de la main du Roy !
"Mon dieu" s'écria-t-il !
C'est une lettre très importante que je dois donner en mains propres au Duc de Laque.

L'homme sombre aux yeux rouges, plissa ses larges sourcils mals coupés et murmura :
" Mais....mmmm....avez vous vraiment les mains propres Messire?"
:afraid:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (16 Mars 2006)

Messire d'Abeille chancela sous la question ..... Il ouvrit ses larges mains..... Bonté gracieuse !!!!!! Non, ses mains n'étaient pas propres..... Il avait coupé la veille chez sa vieille môman, de nombreux sapins et la résine restait collée à ses paumes ..... De toutes façons, il n'avait plus le document.... Mais quand donc lui avait-on volé ????

Il se remémora ses haltes ... une taverne ici, une taverne là... elles se bousculaient dans sa tête, une ribaude ici, une comtesse là et nous lui pardonnerons, un viel ami aussi... Hé oui...

L'homme au sourcils mal coupés s'exclafait toujours... vos amours vous joueront des tours messire.....  Messire d'Abeille s'écria : "Maudit sois tu, chacal et d'abord qui es tu ?" et derechef il tira sur la capuche du bonhomme.

Mais.... tu es le demi-frère du Duc de Laque !!!!! Vertu dieu, que fais tu là ?


----------



## NED (16 Mars 2006)

Mais je suis sur mes terres....
Les terres de Laque Duc resquille l'homme à capuche.
Et nonobstant mon apparence non coutumière, je suis ici chez moi !

Messire l'Abeille hurle :
"Tu as volé la lettre, pour empècher ton frère de s'allier au Roy contre les vampires Déssens"

Le cavalier saute sur une table, empoignant sa lame en déclarant à toute l'assistance :
"Au traitre, Au traitre !"


----------



## Momo-du-56 (16 Mars 2006)

Pourfendez ce damoiseau vous autres !!!!! cria messire d'Abeille entre deux touches de fleuret !

"et d'ailleurs comment m'as tu volé cette lettre ... manant !"

Le demi-frère du Duc de Laque ne vit pas le coup venir, ... il glissa soudain à terre au grand étonnement d'Abeille qui ne l'avait pas blessé ; ce dernier sauta à terre pour regarder le mourant ; en soulevant sa chemise, il vit un couteau enfoncé entre ses flancs !!!!!

.... et un personnage s'enfuir de la taverne...... à peine dehors il sauta sur son cheval et s'enfuit dans un nuage de fumée.....

Messire d'Abeille revint près du corps presque inerte : "qui t'as payé pour ces basses besognes ?"  certainement celui qui vient de te réduire au silence...... 

"c'est.....pppp... arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh"

Il mourut entre ses bras.....


----------



## NED (16 Mars 2006)

Et on ne sut jamais qui l'avait tué !

FIN DE LA PREMIERE HISTOIRE​
Allez, le suivant commence une autre......


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

Dans sa vieille Chevrolet aux bielles agonisantes, Jack F. Daniels se demandait s'il arriverait à l'aube dans ce trou perdu où l'attendait son mystérieux contact. La pluie battante rendait la chaussée glissante, et le raclement régulier des essuies-glaces déglingués faisait battre ses tempes d'un agacement de plus en plus lancinant.


----------



## Ichabod Crane (16 Mars 2006)

Mais c'est que vous vous débrouillez rudement bien tous les deux !!   

J'en ai été déçu que l'histoire soit finie.

J'en commence une, mais je ne suis pas certain d'être très ponctuel et présent pour la suite, mais si ça peut amorcer quelque chose...

Sur la route 66, un homme, le visage buriné et tané par le soleil, essuie ses mains, noires de camboui, sur son jean non moins crasseux. Sous un soleil harassant, devant lui un vieux pick up le capot ouvert semble être collé au bitume.
" Bordel cett' caisse, jamais je n'arriverais à la faire repartir"...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

C'était donc notre ami Jack F Daniels qui avait réussi à traverser la nuit de tempête, mais cette fois-ci, sa voiture semblait décidée à ne plus avancer. Comment allait-il rejoindre son informateur ?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (17 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est que vous vous débrouillez rudement bien tous les deux !!
> 
> J'en ai été déçu que l'histoire soit finie.
> 
> ...



Merci... moi aussi j'étais déçue que ça finisse ainsi, mais ça reprendra...


----------



## NED (17 Mars 2006)

Déjà il y a une règle...
Il faut commencer par IL ETAIT UNE FOIS"

Désolé d'avoir conclu l'histoire précédente mais je trouvait ça marrant que le mec meurt en agonisant, essayant de dire le nom de son assasin "c'est.....C'est....arrrggnnn" et que le générique de fin se mette en route juste après. Du coup on sait jamais qui c'est. j'aime bien ce genre de gag.
(bref).

Continuons le road movie....

La bagnole était très abimée. Cette vieille américaine s'encanaillait a ne pas redémarrer.
Le vent poussait le sable de la route sur la chaussée.
Ha..Jack ! Vas-tu rester toute la nuit dans ce bled pourri?


----------



## Ichabod Crane (17 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est que vous vous débrouillez rudement bien tous les deux !!
> 
> J'en ai été déçu que l'histoire soit finie.
> 
> ...



Oups, désolé jen'avais pas vu le post de jul 29. Du coup oublie mon début pour reprendre à partir de :

*C'était donc notre ami Jack F Daniels qui avait réussi à traverser la nuit de tempête, mais cette fois-ci, sa voiture semblait décidée à ne plus avancer. Comment allait-il rejoindre son informateur ?*

C'est ça ?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (17 Mars 2006)

- Oui remarque ça a un certain suspens le mec qui meurt sans pouvoir dire le nom... -


Bon revenons à nos moutons.


Jack passa une main sous son siège avant et en retira une bouteille de bourbon. Il en avala une grande rasade qui lui brûla les boyaux. Ceci fait, ses idées étaient plus claires.

Au loin, très loin sur cette route perçait un tout petit point rouge... Il n'arrivait pas à distinguer ce que cela pouvait être.... en tous les cas pas une voiture..... 

Il ressentit comme un danger.... et frissonna.....


----------



## krystof (17 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Jack passa une main sous son siège avant et en retira une bouteille de bourbon. Il en avala une grande rasade qui lui brûla les boyaux. Ceci fait, ses idées étaient plus claires.
> 
> Au loin, très loin sur cette route perçait un tout petit point rouge... Il n'arrivait pas à distinguer ce que cela pouvait être.... en tous les cas pas une voiture.....
> 
> Il ressentit comme un danger.... et frissonna.....




En approchant un peu plus prêt, il poussa un soupir de soulagement. C'était ce bon vieux DocEvil, qui était en train de se soulager la vessie.


----------



## naas (17 Mars 2006)

C'est compatible mac ton jeu ?  :bebe:


----------



## Ichabod Crane (17 Mars 2006)

Une fois son hallucination passée qui avait attrait à un membre du forum  qu'il fréquentait, il reprit sérieusement sa route afin de pouvoir distinguer de plus près ce qu'il prenait pour un point rouge...mais il le savait ce que c'était, oh oui il le savait...


----------



## krystof (17 Mars 2006)

C'était le Père Noël, en train de frapper la mère Noël qui avait encore fait trop cuire le gigot.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (17 Mars 2006)

..... mais ce n'était pas le Père Noël... c'est ce que son père lui avait toujours inculqué dès sa tendre enfance, car celui-ci tapait souvent sa mère qui ne mangeait pas d'agneau et donc le cuisait fort mal.... 

Il chercha ses lunettes... grimpa sur le capot de sa vieille voiture et regarda un peu mieux..   non, pas vrai, j'y crois pas, pensa-t-il.....


----------



## krystof (17 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> ..... mais ce n'était pas le Père Noël... c'est ce que son père lui avait toujours inculqué dès sa tendre enfance, car celui-ci tapait souvent sa mère qui ne mangeait pas d'agneau et donc le cuisait fort mal....
> 
> Il chercha ses lunettes... grimpa sur le capot de sa vieille voiture et regarda un peu mieux..   non, pas vrai, j'y crois pas, pensa-t-il.....




... j'ai oublié de fermer le gaz avant de partir ce matin. Quel con !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

"Bah, après tout, se dit-il, c'est pas grave si tout le bloc explose. Comme çà on n'entendra plus cette vieille ivrogne de Fergie Malone brailler toute la nuit dans son flat du 7ème étage. Et puis comme çà j'aurai un bon prétexte pour plus payer mes impôts locaux". Mais pendant ce temps la forme se rapprochait, lentement mais sûrement....


----------



## krystof (17 Mars 2006)

Et il le reconnu. C'était Humphrey Biensucé, un pote d'enfance.

- Que t'arrive-t-il ? Pourquoi es-tu couvert de sang ?
- C'est juste que j'ai planté le mec de l'histoire précédente, répondit Humphrey.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (17 Mars 2006)

... mais alors ta machine à remonter le temps fonctionne ????????

Humphrey eut un rire sarcastique...... ha ha ha..... depuis longtemps mon pauvre Jack !!

Il sortit de sa poche le pli cacheté destiné au Roy..... regarde !!   Jack restait bouche bée.....


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (17 Mars 2006)

Pendant ce temps, à Vera Cruz...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

- Mais pourquoi l'as-tu planté ? s'enquit Jack
- Tu ne savais pas qui c'était ? s'étonna Humphrey
- Eh ben... non... 'Fin si un" Machin de Lac", ou je ne sais plus...
- Mais c'était en réalité ton affreux cousin français, Jean Daniel ! Le rédac' chef du Nouvel Obs ! Lui dont la seule existence te faisait tant de tort, surtout à Fox News !


----------



## krystof (17 Mars 2006)

Et voilà, c'est le bordel


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (17 Mars 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà, c'est le bordel


Félicitations.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (17 Mars 2006)

Nous étions bien partis pourtant ......


----------



## NED (17 Mars 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> - Mais pourquoi l'as-tu planté ? s'enquit Jack
> - Tu ne savais pas qui c'était ? s'étonna Humphrey
> - Eh ben... non... 'Fin si un" Machin de Lac", ou je ne sais plus...
> - Mais c'était en réalité ton affreux cousin français, Jean Daniel ! Le rédac' chef du Nouvel Obs ! Lui dont la seule existence te faisait tant de tort, surtout à Fox News !




CARTE EVENEMENT

Tout d'un coup, une dépanneuse arriva...
Les pneus crissant sur la route, Le mini-truck armé d'une grue se cabra net.
C'était Gigi la camioneuse.
Comme Hobbes le disait, elle venait de Véra Cruz.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (17 Mars 2006)

Gigi avait été longtemps amoureuse de Jack..... qui ne lui rendait pas.... mais là, en plein désert sur cette route, Gigi pensa qu'elle pouvait conclure...

"Alors mon p'tit Jack... en panne ?"    Gigi s'approcha du torse velu de Jack qui venait de retirer sa chemise en pilou .....


----------



## NED (17 Mars 2006)

Mais tu mets Axe pour homme dit-elle?

Oui répond-t-il...
J'ai vu la pub, il parait que ça marche terrible....
:love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (17 Mars 2006)

A cet instant, il leur semblent que la terre se met à trembler...


----------



## NED (17 Mars 2006)

Le ciel s'assombrit....
Le vent se fait plus fort...
Sous les pieds de nos amoureux, le sol vibre de plus en plus frénétiquement.

Les deux tourteraux se mettent à courir endirection d'une ferme....
Au loin des trombes d'eau sembles surgir des cieux !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (17 Mars 2006)

Spratch, boum, vlan, la pluie redouble de violence et  l'orage est là,  non loin de nos héros !

:affraid: Horreur la foudre vient de tomber.... sur la dépanneuse de Gigi !!!!! Elle en pleure Gigi, elle avait encore 30 années à la payer ..... Jack la console comme il peut .... et... est-ce l'orage, allez savoir, ses grosses mains velues s'attardent dans le décolleté de Gigi...


Mais celle-ci n'a plus l'humeur primesautière, du coup elle lui retourne une baffe qui fait chanceler notre pauvre Jack !  Bon, courons jusqu'à cette grange Gigi, on ne peut pas rester sous la pluie nom d'un chien...  N'essaie pas de me bousculer dans le foin Jack, je te connais.....


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

Mais entrés dans la grange, ils s'aperçurent qu'il n'y avait pas de foin mais des centaines de caisses en bois estampillées "VERA CRUZ- US ARMY". Jack, vieux roublard toujours à l'affut d'une bonne occase, se saisit d'un pied de biche qui trainait et se mit à forcer le couvercle d'une des caisses. Après une bonne dizaine de minutes d'efforts, celui-ci céda....


----------



## Momo-du-56 (17 Mars 2006)

De surprise, Gigi en oublie son crédit-dépanneuse et Jack la poitrine de sa copine !

Dans la caisse, une première couche de paille, et sous cette paille   plusieurs couches de famas !!

'Foiré s'exclama Jack !! T'as vu Gigi, si on arrive à les revendre on a du blé à se faire cocotte ... mais juste à ce moment là, la porte de la grange s'ouvrit brutalement.... 

Ha ha !! Vous êtes faits les bleus.......


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

"Manolo !!!" :affraid: s'exclamèrent ensemble Gigi et Jack. L'ancien associé de  Jack, qui, en vrai faux-frère, l'avait doublé à sa sortie du trou de Vera-Cruz pour récupérer le magot caché provenant du casse de "Pif Gadget America" ! Manolo que Jack pensait avoir déssoudé dans un réglement de compte final à la Tintin. Jack qui réapparaissait tel Rastapopoulos !

- "Ah ah ah ! résonna le rire cruel de Manolo, "Tu seras toujours un minable même pas capable de distinguer un famas d'un M16. Des famas !!! Je me marre : c'est le fusil d'assaut de l'armée des mangeurs de grenouilles, ces branleurs de frenchies !!!"

A ce moment là, et contre toute attente, Denise Fabre fit son entrée dans la grange !!!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (17 Mars 2006)

Oui Manolo, des frenchies comme tu le dis, bégaya Denise Fabre pliée de rire.... regarde de plus près mon petit Manolo, viens voir tes M16, elle n'en pouvait plus Denise, de grosses larmes ruisselaient sur ses joues tellement elle riait ...

Manolo se senti moralement désarmé, Gigi et Jack s'épièrent du coin de l'oeil car ils ne comprenaient pas plus...

Manolo s'approcha de la caisse ouverte, souleva à nouveau la paille..... des faux    toutes ces armes étaient factices......

Hé oui Manolo, ton trésor a désormais franchi l'Atlantique tenta d'articuler Denise Fabre.... tu ne sais pas comment.... mais grâce à Garcimore bien sur !!!

Hop hop hop,  deux coups de baguette et plus de M16... chez les frenchies les M16.. 

Sur ces entrefaits, une explosion retentit : BOUMMMMMMMMMM, tous se précipitèrent à l'extérieur...... une soucoupe volante venait d'atterrir....... Une porte métalllique coulissa pour laisser passer un étrange personnage constellé de verrues, la peau oranger, petit râblé ...


----------



## NED (17 Mars 2006)

La créature orange sortit de la nacelle d'alluminium brossé.
Le martien tendit son long bras extenssible vers Denise et l'empoigna par le cou.

"Argg..gllll ....gggglllrrr... A moi !" s'écria l'ancienne speakrine de l'O.R.T.F.
Jack essaya de tirer sur la bestiole avec son faux Famas. Le fusil fesait du bruit et de la fumée mais aucune blessure à l'Extra-terrestre. Visiblement c'était des armes utilisées pour les films de serie B...

Le sas de l'O.V.N.I se referma, laissant entrevoir en contre-jour les ombres de Denise et son nouveau compagnon étrange. Dans un vacarme assourdissant, la soucoupe décola et s'éloigna à la vitesse d'un éclair vers d'autre cieux.

Ils avaient perdu Denise pour toujours....
Bouche bée, nos deux heros regardèrent le ciel étoilé qui s'offrait à leurs yeux....le temps redevenait clément....et la nuit douce....


(je pars en vacances pour une semaine en italie, alors amusez-vous bien, et faites de belle histoires....)


----------



## Momo-du-56 (17 Mars 2006)

Plusieurs années se sont écoulées..... le perfide Manolo est décédé d'une andémie de grippe aviaire... làbas à Vera Cruz...

Gigi et Jack sont mariés et vivent dans l'Idaho, ils cultivent des pommes de terre, ont cinq enfants, une jolie maison ... tout est harmonie en cette journée de 30 avril... 

Salut facteur !  Nathaniel vient jusque vers eux pour leur donner le courrier et la gazette de la région... 

"Tu prends un verre Nath proposa Jack", allez, deux doigts..

Pendant que les deux hommes discutent à bâtons rompus, Gigi en profite pour prendre le journal et y jeter un oeil furtif... elle s'assoit confortablement dans le sofa recouvert de velours turquoise, y replit ses jambes et commence à feuilleter son quotidien... quand soudain elle pousse un cri qui réveillerait un mort .......

"Jack !!!!!!!!! Glapit-elle ...... là......"    Nath la regarde avec des yeux ébahis, il la connaissait si discrète...

Jack !!!!!!!!!

" Mais quoi !!! On dirait que tu as vu un revenant !!!!!!!!   

Elle se mit à pleurer "regardeeeeeeeeeeeee sur le journal ....... la photo.....

Elle lui désigna une photo qui lui fit dresser les cheveux sur la tête  :affraid: :affraid:    Il ne te rappelle donc rien : les verrues, la peau oranger, petit et trappu...





Haaaaaa que le grand crique me croque !!!!!!!!!!!!!! ça alors................


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2006)

"Boby ! Mon ami d'enfance Boby !" sanglota Gigi. Je ne l'avais pas reconnu dans la grange, mais là sur cette photo, je le reconnais désormais à son regard vitreux qui nous faisait le surnommer "Oeil de Glaire" à l'école !!!"
Jack se mit à lire le journal : "Notre courageux reporter a pris cette photo qui restera dans les annales de l'Humanité peu après que cette créature de l'espace eut ingéré Claude VORIHLON, alias le faux-prophète Raël. D'aucun des témoins de la scène semblent avoir entendu une voix lors de cet événement tragique, voix qui ressemblait étrangement à celle de la speakrine Denise FABRE (et surtout son rire que Thierry Le Luron avait si bien popularisé). Cette voix s'est alors écriée : "Vorhilon, ptit morpion on te bouffera tout rond !".

"Hé hé, fit Jack, ton Boby s'est bien reconverti en alien et en plus il a fait oeuvre utile en bouffant cet imposteur ! Il s'attendait sûrement pas à çà de ses copains interstellaires celui-là !!".
Mais à peine avait-il fini sa phrase que.......


----------



## Momo-du-56 (18 Mars 2006)

Nathaniel arracha son masque de latex.... ce n'était pas Nath, qu'était-il devenu ?? L'étrange personnage que Jack et Gigi observaient avait lui aussi une peau oranger, des verrues et des yeux baveux.... 

"C'est toi Bobby ?" se risqua Gigi
"Non, Cylop, son demi frère ma poulette" répondit-il... et Bobby m'envoie pour t'emmener avec nous sur la planète Zargon !

"Quoi ??????" fit Jack interloqué

"Bobby a besoin de Gigi..... pour ... certaines expériences..." rajouta Cylop avec un regard étrange en direction de la belle Gigi...

Cylop s'approcha de Jack, le regarda, et l'hypnotisa... Jack s'écroula sur le tapis... Gigi se mit à hurler, Cylop courut à ses trousses, la rattrapa et lui fit une pîqure.. quelques micro secondes plus tard notre belle Gigi était sans connaissance et Cylop l'emmenait sur son épaule rugueuse.

Dehors une mini soucoupe phosphorescente attendait.... Cylop siffla "vive le vent, vive le vent d'hiver" et la porte s'ouvrit ; Bobby attendait .... la larme à l'oeil .. l'arrivée de Gigi....

La porte se referma sèchement et le véhicule disparu dans les nuages.....

On ne revit plus jamais Gigi, Jack mourut de chagrin, leurs enfants partirent aux quatre coins du monde...

Note de l'auteur :

Un jour pourtant, Martin, un de leurs fils venu s'installer en France, possédait un imacG5.... et s'était donc inscrit à un forum dont nous tairons ici le nom... Voulant poster un message dans un fil, il reconnut avec stupeur la photo d'un personnage qu'il avait vu....par sa fenêtre entr'ouverte le jour où sa mère avait disparu...... Il y avait si longtemps maintenant......


----------



## Momo-du-56 (19 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Nathaniel arracha son masque de latex.... ce n'était pas Nath, qu'était-il devenu ?? L'étrange personnage que Jack et Gigi observaient avait lui aussi une peau oranger, des verrues et des yeux baveux....
> 
> "C'est toi Bobby ?" se risqua Gigi
> "Non, Cylop, son demi frère ma poulette" répondit-il... et Bobby m'envoie pour t'emmener avec nous sur la planète Zargon !
> ...



Fin du premier tome de "Les mésaventures de Gigi dans l'espace"​


----------



## Ichabod Crane (19 Mars 2006)

Et bien, et bien, c'était moins stucturé que la première mais faut dire qu'il fallait ratraper les conneries de Krystof et autres , Bien joué 

On peut peut être commencer la troisième avec l'ammorce que j'avais posté par erreur ?

*Sur la route 66, un homme, le visage buriné et tané par le soleil, essuie ses mains, noires de camboui, sur son jean non moins crasseux. Sous un soleil harassant, une chaleur insoutenable, devant lui un vieux pick up le capot ouvert semble être collé au bitume.
" Bordel cett' caisse, jamais je n'arriverais à la faire repartir"...*


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2006)

"J'aurai jamais du acheter une voiture française ! Tout çà pour me faire remarquer ! La peste soit de mon narcissicisme maladif !" s'écriat-il. Mais soudain, il entendit un bruit sur le bas-côté de la route...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (19 Mars 2006)

(OK, c'est reparti !   )


 Un 4/4 vert foncé roulait à toute vitesse, plus il s'approchait, plus il lui semblait qu'il accélérait ...  et il remarqua alors qu'un second véhicule paraissait suivre le 4/4.....

Vrrrrrrrrrrroummmmmmmmmmmm les deux voitures le rasèrent sans s'arrêter !!!! Bah ça alors !!!!!  Roy Rodgers était époustouflé !!

Plus rien....... deux petites lueurs au loin........ Le fait qu'aucun des deux chauffeurs ne prennent de ses nouvelles le sidérait... du coup il replongea dans son capot : "P'tain, j'ai coulé une bielle" !!!!!!!


----------



## Ichabod Crane (19 Mars 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> "J'aurai jamais du acheter une voiture française ! Tout çà pour me faire remarquer ! La peste soit de mon narcissicisme maladif !" s'écriat-il. Mais soudain, il entendit un bruit sur le bas-côté de la route...



... "les voitures étrangères, hein ! Rien ne vaut un bon vieux Chevrolet tu devrais le savoir "
Une femme, aux allures de "Téxanne junkie jusqu'a la moëlle", sortant d'une Mustang flambant neuve, s'approcha de notre homme... " Alors Kiefer, ce voyage en Europe...bien passé"...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (19 Mars 2006)

On aurait pas un ch'tit problème là ??????


----------



## Ichabod Crane (19 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> On aurait pas un ch'tit problème là ??????




J'avais pas vu, on annule le mien. De toutes façons j'y serais moins que toi donc à toi l'honneur


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> J'avais pas vu, on annule le mien. De toutes façons j'y serais moins que toi donc à toi l'honneur



OK ça roule .....


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Mars 2006)

Le malchanceux Roy Rodgers se sentit tout à coup déprimé... il fouilla la voiture et y dénicha une couverture délavée qu'il posa à terre, il récupéra un vieux sombrero ramené jadis d'une épopée au Mexique et décida qu'une sieste lui ferait le plus grand bien... On ne risquait pas de lui voler son véhicule....

Il s'installa confortablement le sombrero sur les yeux quand il entendit à nouveau le bruit reconnaissable du 4/4....   "Mais c'est quoi ce cirque ?" s'exclama-t-il ? Le sombrero sur la nuque il regardait le 4/4 avancer vers lui ; Roy Rodgers s'attendait à ce qu'il le frôle comme tout à l'heure quand d'un coup de frein puissant, à travers un gros nuage de fumée, le 4/4 vert foncé pila à quelques centimètres de lui.


----------



## krystof (20 Mars 2006)

Dis-moi, t'aurais pas vu le père noël, lui demanda le chauffeur du 4x4 vert ?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Mars 2006)

En plein mois de juillet ???? répondit Roy que la question n'avait pas l'air de surprendre le moins du monde !

Le chauffeur du 4/4, regard gris, pommettes saillantes, oreilles en pointe telles celles de Spok, lui répondit "bien sur il s'est enfui, il ne veut pas faire la prochaine distribution en décembre !! si je ne le retrouve pas, le patron va râler !!!"


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

- "Il se serait pas trouvé une nouvelle Mère Noël ? Le démon de midi ?" répliqua Roy.
- "Ah Ah Ah ! répliqua d'un rire gras le chauffeur du 4x4, en voilà un gars qu'a de la trempe et de la répartie. Tout juste comme je cherche !"
- " Si c'est bien un gus comme çà que tu cherches, je suis ton homme."
- "Bon, j'te propose un deal....."
- "Avant toute chose, tu retapes ma caisse si tu veux queq'chose de moi", l'interrompit Roy
- "T'affoles pas, c'est déjà entendu. Alors voilà : .....


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Mars 2006)

D'abord ta caisse on va t'en filer une autre dit Brian Mc Neal l'homme du 4/4, en riant fort et en jetant un grand coup de pied dans le pick up !!!

Et maintenant je t'emmène, tu dois passer te faire faire des soins esthétiques ! Quoi    répondit Roy peut habitué cela. Mac Neal lui expliqua qu'un Père Noël avec des ongles noirs et des mains maculées de cambouis, ça risquait de donner des doutes aux gamins... Et puis, il avait des tas de marmots à embrasser, il fallait donc que sa peau soit on ne peut plus douce... et les cheveux non gras !!

Alors Roy, tu as une semaine de soins complets, à nos frais bien sur, et je veux te voir revenir brillant comme un sou neuf !!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

- Non mais j'suis pas une midinette ! rétorqua Roy. Et puis m'faire beau, en v'là une chose. Mais c'est que y'a pas qu'ma tronche qu'aurait besoin d'être dorlotée : y'a aussi mon compte en banque !
Mac Neal eut un large sourire faisant apparaître toute une rangée de dents en or. "Je vois que Monsieur ne perd pas le Nord. Et ben une caisse neuve et 400 dollars la semaine pour commencer. Banco ?"
- "Montre l'artiche, un peu des fois"
-"Tiens !" rétorqua Mac Neal en lui mettant une liasse dans les mains.
- "Top là !" 
- "Allez monte dans ma bagnole, j't'emmène. Laisse ta caisse, j'appellerai la casse pour qu'il vienne l'emporter."
Et ils s'en allèrent....


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Mars 2006)

Une fois installés dans le 4/4, Mc Neal repris d'une voix feutrée mais qui n'admettait pas de réplique : "Mon p'tit Roy, de l'oseille on t'en file, une caisse neuve également, mais va falloir jacter autrement car les mouflets vont s'apercevoir de quelquechose ; on va passer en ville je t'achèterai une limace neuve, des pompes bi-colores, un futal... bref de quoi faire le dandy en attendant décembre ; tu passeras chez le merlan et ensuite tu auras plusieurs mois d'entrainement".

 "comment ça plusieurs mois d'entrainement ? fit Roy interloqué

Mc Neal lui répondit "qu'est-ce que tu t'imagines ? que je vais te payer à rien faire ? Tu sais apprivoiser des cerfs et des élans ? Et ta hotte hein, comment vas-tu la remplir ? Il faut de l'ordre et du savoir faire pour être Père Noël, je ne veux pas d'un ringard !! Souviens toi en !!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

Roy commençait à se demander où il avait mis les pieds. 
"Mais le Père Noël n'existe pas !" s'écria-t-il, à cours de répartie.
"Si. Enfin pour bientôt : toi !" et Mac Niel reprit son rire énorme.
A ce moment là, le 4x4 quitta la route, s'engagea dans une allée et entra dans la cour d'un bâtiment isolé, dissimulé par un bosquet et une haie. Un discret panneau annonçait : "Institut de beauté Santa Claus".
"On va déjà commencer par là, et puis on ira en ville après !" dit Mac Neal en l'entraînant à l'intérieur du bâtiment.....


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Mars 2006)

Ils arrivèrent devant des vitres fumées qui s'ouvrirent aussitôt pour leur laisser passage. Un calme apaisant régnait dans le hall décoré de deux magnifiques ravenalas dont les feuilles brillaient et d'une fontaine de pierres blanches. Le sol était recouvert de grandes dalles PVC vert pâle. Ils se dirigèrent vers le comptoir d'accueil où une jeune femme aux longs cheveux roux coiffés en tresse les accueillit.

Bonjour Brian dit-elle d'une voix légère, un client pour moi ? Tout à fait ma chère Suzy, je le laisse entre vos mains expertes, vous lui faites le programme complet.... lui dit-il en souriant de toutes ses dents en or...  Je reviendrai en fin de journée... Et derechef il tourna les talons laissant ainsi Roy Rodgers dans un institut qu'il ne connaissait pas, entre les mains de Suzy qu'il n'avait jamais rencontré...

Suzy passa devant Roy pour lui indiquer le chemin ; un long couloir aux murs blancs, calme, très calme... un peu trop même au goût de Roy. Aucun son ne venait troubler cette paisible tranquilité ; seuls les talons des Santiag' de Roy résonnaient sur les dalles. "Vous ne semblez pas avoir beaucoup de clients" lui fit-il, "je vous avoue que c'est un peu la morte saison actuellement" lui répondit-elle.  "Si vous voulez bien me suivre" et elle ouvrit une porte qui donnait dans une vaste chambre dans laquelle se trouvaient un lit, quelques chaises, un lavabo, des toilettes.

"Monsieur Rodgers, je vous demanderai de bien vouloir vous déshabiller, de mettre ensuite cette serviette de bain autour de votre taille et de me rejoindre par la porte que vous voyez à votre gauche. En effet, une seconde porte, que l'on ne remarquait pas au premier abord se tenait sur le mur gauche de la chambre ; un panneau accroché indiquait "SALLE DE SOINS".

"A tout de suite M. Rodgers" fit Suzy en refermant la porte. 

Roy Rodgers peu habitué à tant de luxe, écarquillait les yeux   Mais où donc suis-je ???  Dans quoi t'es tu embarqué mon garçon se dit-il en se grattant le cuir chevelu.

Il avait envie d'une bonne douche, de bain, d'eau fraiche... Il se dévêtit rapidement, décrocha la serviette mauve qu'il se mit autour des reins et appuya sur la poignée de la porte... qu'il ouvrit lentement....    ça alors !!!!! Il en restait bouche bée... Si je m'attendais à ça.....


....


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Mars 2006)

(aparté)

Bande de petits salopards.
J'ai tous les noms.

(fin de l'aparté, reprenez)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

PATRICK JUVET himself, en personne, se tenait au milieu de la vaste cabine de soins esthétiques !!! 
Roy avait été un fan de ce son "french touch" et du célèbre "Où sont les femmes ?" sur lequel il avait connu son unique et grand amour, Stacy. Mais Roy ne s'était à peine remis de sa stupeur que Patrick Juvet entama un "Petit Papa Noël" remixé au rythme techno endiablé !!!
Et Patrick, dans un large sourire, désigna un genre de fauteuil de soin à Roy, qui s'avançait vers lui, fasciné, magnétisé.....


----------



## Momo-du-56 (22 Mars 2006)

Il s'assit dans ce fauteuil de moleskine violette et à peine les fesses posées dessus, le fauteil s'inclina, presque à l'horizontal.

Ferme les yeux mon "p'tit Roy" lui glissa Patrick dans le creux de l'oreille, "je ne te ferai que du bien...". Quelques secondes plus tard, Roy reçu sur le visage une crème visqueuse et tiéde ; il ne pouvait s'exprimer... la texture s'était figée soudainement. Patrick entonna une ancienne mélopée vaudoise et Roy s'endormit peu après.

A son réveil, Roy s'aperçut qu'il n'était plus dans la même salle ; sa serviette de bain était toujours à la même place, mais son corps le brûlait. Il jeta un oeil furtif et vit qu'il était complètement épilé des épaules aux orteils !!!!!!!!!

Tonnerre de Brest !! Il se mit debout en chancelant un peu et s'approcha du miroir qui était accroché au mur : Haaaaaaaaaaaaaa ! hurla-t-il..... sa chevelure était toute blanche !!!!!!! ses sourcils également !!!  Rougnougnou de rougnougnou je ne me reconnais plus !!!! Il sentait la colère monter du plus profond de ses entrailles ! 

Hou hou ?? Il y a quelqu'un ?????  Il s'avança de la première porte venue, l'ouvrit et se retrouva près d'une piscine ou évoluait gracieusement ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

... une carpe Koï avec de magnifiques écailles jaune d'or. Sans doute une très vieux poisson, vue sa taille impressionnante. Machinalement, Roy s'approcha de la piscine et vit son propre reflet dans l'eau, ce qui le fit de nouveau sursauter. Un vieillard chenu, voilà à quoi il ressemblait. Mais, mais.... Roy s'approcha encore de l'eau et y scruta son reflet fixement._ "Horreur !!! Ils ont réussi à me bidouiller des rides sur la tronche, les salauds ! Je savais bien, je savais bien que çà sentait mauvais ce plan !!! Quel c***, quel abruti je fais ! M'être ainsi laissé entraîné !!! Mais je ressemble pour de bon à ce foutu Père Noël !!!"_. 
Et passé cet instant de colère, un profond abbatement s'empara de lui et il s'avachit au bord de la piscine. Il entendit un bruit dans l'eau, juste à côté de lui. C'était la carpe. Le gros poisson semblait vouloir attirer son attention, puis plaçà sa tête au fil de l'eau, laissant sortir sa bouche et, à la plus grande stupeur de Roy, se mit à parler......


----------



## 222diablo222 (22 Mars 2006)

..."Vois de moi ce qu'ils ont fait, ne reste pas ici malheureux, Père Noël, et dire que j'y ai cru! Leur chef est un fou, il n'est pas humain...enfin, il a eu une opération qui apparament a raté: je l'ai entre vu une fois à travers la vitre de mon aquarium, ce n'est plus qu'une chose orange, pustulée de toutes parts! Mais il est très très intelligent le bougre, lui et son équipe doivent avoir une centaine d'année d'avance sur notre civilisation! Parfois je les entends discuter de leur prochain plan..."

Roy tantait en vain de fuir son regard, il pincait sa peau épilée ésperant se reveiller dans son lit en sursaut, éssouflé..., mais le poisson parlait toujours, lui racontait l'histoire de Bobby, le savant fou...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

Le poisson avait une voix déterminée. Malgré lui, Roy l'écouta :
"Robertoï Serguéiovitch Nountchakowalovitch était un brillant biologiste et généticien soviétique. Ancien élève de Lyssenko, l'agronome mégalomane de Staline, il avait hérité de cette folie scientiste visant à dominer totalement le monde et à inverser les lois de la nature. Mais par les hasards des intrigues, Nountchakowalovitch tomba en disgrâce au Kremlin. Voulant à tout prix poursuivre ses travaux, il s'enfui aux USA, où il changea de nom pour devenir Robert Nountchak. Cultivant en secret ses rêves de grandeur, il sut manoeuvrer habilement et obtint un poste d'enseignant-chercheur à l'université de Princeton. Il devint même célèbre auprès des étudiants qui le surnommèrent affectueusement Bobby. C'est ainsi que Robertoï Serguéiovitch Nountchakowalovitch devint Robert "Bobby" Nountchak, mais le temps passait et il devenait de plus en plus impatient de réaliser ses rêves de grandeur..." 
Un bruit dans la pièce fit se taire le poisson. C'était Suzy, venue récupérer une serviette, et repartie aussitôt. La carpe reprit le fil de son récit :
"Elle joue justement un rôle important dans toute cette histoire, je t'expliquerai. Mais revenons d'abord à Bobby. Il devenait de plus en plus impatient, bouillonnant, affolé de mourir avant l'heure de SA réalisation ultime. Un jour qu'il se promenait en ville quelques jours avant un 24 décembre, ruminant ses noirs desseins, c'est en observant une anodine animation avec un Père Noël qu'une idée démente germa dans son cerveau....."


----------



## Momo-du-56 (22 Mars 2006)

mais oui, mais oui, le Père Noël, ha ha ha mais bon sang, mais c'est bien sur ! Il avait trouvé.... je veux réaliser mon rêve de marmot, un vrai Père Noël façonné par moi-même, qui m'obéira, que j'emmenerai voler sur les toits avec sa hotte, ses cerfs, son traineau et même en récompense une Mère Noël pour lui tenir compagnie le reste de l'année. Bobby était certes un peu fou, mais avait gardé une âme d'enfant au plus profond de sa grosse tête constellée de verrues.

Roy pris par la récit, ne fut même pas surpris de demander à la carpe, au fait quel est ton nom ? Une perle brilla au coin des yeux du pauvre poisson... je m'appelais Pascal77, un surnom entre potes, j'aimais la moto ... et le pineau des charentes.... tiens, au fait dans l'armoire derrière toi, oui celle-ci, ouvre là et tu en trouveras une bouteille, peux tu m'en faire couler un peu dans la gorge, j'y ai droit en période de spleen. Roy apporta le flacon et fit ce que le poisson lui demandait. Mais Pascal, que t'a-t-on fait ?  Des expériences mon pauvre Roy, j'aurais préféré devenir Père Noël tu sais, parce que dans ma piscine, je me lasse un peu... Encore une idée de Bobby ?????   Malheureusement oui..... rien ne l'arrêtera... à moins que.... j'ai entendu dire que .......


----------



## NED (26 Mars 2006)

CARTE VERITE

En fait la légende perpétrée par Coca-Cola qui veut que cette boisson à bulles piquantes est inventé de toutes pièces le Père Noël était completement fausse !!

C'est l'arrière grand-père de Roy, qui dans sa secrete clinique, façonna l'image du compère barbu à la hotte pleine de cadeaux. Son fils Jason, perfectionna le costume en y ajoutant la couleur rouge. Et enfin le père de Roy inventa toute la publicité qui va avec.

Dans cette clinique secrète aux verres fumés, de nombreux grands maître de la chirurgie esthétique avaient étés formés. Des personnages illustres comme Christian Troy et Sheen Mc Namara, ont appris toutes les ficèlles du metier dans ce haut lieu privé.
La serie télévisée Nip/Tuck généralisa ce travail d'artiste et fit connaître les 2 compères au monde entier.

Bobby était bien tenté de passer entre leurs mains pour quelques retouches personnelles....


----------



## NED (27 Mars 2006)

Bobby se décida à se faire operer....
Apres quelque semaines de convalescence, ses pustules avaient totalement disparus !
Il mit ses lunettes vertes sur son nez, pour profiter pleinement de cette journée ensoleillé.

Ce qu'il n'avait pas vu, c'est qu'il n'avait pas changé que de texture de peau, mais il avait aussi changé de sexe !
Il etait devenu *ELLE !!*


----------



## Momo-du-56 (29 Mars 2006)

Bobette (puiqu'ainsi était sa nouvelle appellation  ) arriva dans le hall de la piscine, un maillot de bain épousait ses formes et plus spécialement son opulente poitrine (vi vi). Il s'approcha de Roy, alors, pas encore prêt ? Approche toi, mouiiiiiii le gris de la chevelure est parfait, l'allure générale également.. Roy se recula légèrement... méfiant... "c'est vous Bobby ?? articula-t-il   "He non mon p'tit Roy... Bobette désormais" répondit-il suavement.

Bobette s'approcha du bord de l'eau où Pascal évoluait..... "tiens t'es encore là bouffon !!!!" ricana-t-il..... mais à ce moment là, une impulsion soudaine du plus profond des entrailles de Roy surgit, il poussa Bobette dans l'eau .... et Pascal se rua sur lui...... et l'avala d'un seul coup     

Par sang bleu éructa Roy !!!!!!!  Tu l'as avalé ??????   Mais comment va-t-on retrouver notre apparence naturelle ??? bégaya Roy qui s'écroula en sanglots ! "oh écoute, ce n'est quand même pas toi qui est le plus à plaindre ronchonna Pascal d'une voix caverneuse (tout le monde sait que les carpes ont une voix caverneuse), je te signale quand même que la femme que j'aime me cherche toujours et qu'elle aurait bien du mal à me reconnaître tel que je suis actuellement ! Après tout, c'est toi qui l'as poussé..... et...... j'avais faim !

Mais qu'allons nous faire gémit Roy.... à moins que.....


----------



## NED (29 Mars 2006)

Pascal avait une idée en tëte...
A moins que nous alions voir le Marabout de San Diégo ?
Il pourra surement faire quelque chose pour nous....


----------



## Momo-du-56 (29 Mars 2006)

"Le marabout de San Diego" répéta Roy .... "pourquoi pas...  Il faudrait que je retrouve ce **** de Brian Mc Neal pour nous emmener làbas... Et comment allons nous te transporter ??? "

"Ho, ce que tu es agaçant Roy" s'emporta Pascal, "je suis certain qu'il y a des tonneaux ou autres récipients de ce genre dans cet établissement morbleu... bouge pas, je crois qu'on a mieux" fit il à Roy, "tourne toi"... et arrivait tout souriant vers la piscine notre ami Patrick Juvet*.  Hooooooooooo bêla Pat' en regardant Roy et en piaffant "ils ne t'ont pas raté" et il pouffait de plus bellle ...

Pascal ne voulait pas s'exprimer devant Pat' ; "m'agace celui-ci" pensait-il, "ho qu'il m'agace... va finir comme Bobette si ça continue" ..

Roy s'adressa à Pat', "dis moi j'ai besoin de faire un tour à San Diego avec mon pote, tu ne pourrais pas nous déposer... humm ????" ... "Comment ça ton pote ??  " s'étonna Pat', "tu as un pote à toi ici ?"

Patrick n'était pas au courant de la métamorphose du pauvre Pascal77... il n'était pas dans le secret des dieux ... Bobby n'avait pas vraiment confiance en lui. 

Roy imaginait mal lui expliquer qu'il copinait (en tout bien tout honneur) avec une carpe    mais il eut soudain une idée lumineuse ......







*Note de l'auteur : je vous rappelle qu'il fait partie de l'établissement


----------



## NED (29 Mars 2006)

J'ai une idée !
Au lieu de s'embêter a transporter tout notre petit monde dans ma fiat panda et de se taper 1500 bornes....

Utilisons la porte telétransporteuse !!

-La porte temporelle de la rue de Siam ???
s'ecrièrent les autres?
 

-Mais non...:hein:  la porte qu'il y a dans le labo de la clinique.
Je n'ai pas la clef mais elle doit bien trainer dans un placard dans le coin.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

Et c'est à ce moment là que Suzy fit son entrée dans la pièce de la piscine. Roy se figea brusquement. Depuis le début elle lui évoquait quelqu'un. "STACY !" s'écria-t-il !!! Son amour de jeunesse qu'il avait connu sur le tube estival de Pat' ! Stacy alias Suzy resta interloquée : "Quoi Monsieur Noël ? Vous connaissez donc mon vrai nom ?"
"Mais je suis ROY ! Ton Roy qui tomba amoureux de toi au Macumba Club de Dallas en 1979 !!!"
Bref, Suzy narra rapidement son changement de nom. Elle avait vendu des frites dans un Mac Donalds de Reims pour y apprendre le français et le prénom Stacy évoquait trop le feuilleton "Les feux de l'Amour". Alors elle en avait changé et avait fini par le conserver à son retour aux US, après avoir appris quelques mots de français à Reims comme "Big Mac", "Nuggets" ou encore "Cheese Burger". 
Tout le monde commençait à s'impatienter. "Bon qu'est-ce qu'on fait ?" s'impatienta Pat'. Pascal la Carpe qui n'avait rien perdu de son humour lançà un : "On fai....blit !". C'est alors que Suzy-Stacy leur proposa une solution pour accéder rapidement au télétransporteur...


----------



## NED (30 Mars 2006)

Suzy fesait le menage dans la clinique depuis l'année dernière.
En effet ayant de maigres revennus en Bossant chez Mc-Do, elle mettait du beurre dans les épinard en ballayant chez Troy&Macnamara.
Elle connaissait donc toutes les pièces de cette enceinte jusqu'au moindres recoins.

"La clef de la porte temporelle", elle est la !
Elle designe du doigt son oppulente poitrine en poire qui aurait damné un saint.
Plongeant sa main dans le décolleté, elle en resort une clef en titane de forme ronde.

"Hooo !" 
s'étonèrent les autres....

"Suivez-moi!"
Dit-elle....


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

Ils mirent Pascal la carpe dans une grande bassine d'eau pour le transporter, et suivirent Suzy en silence.

Récapitulons pour nos amis lecteurs :
Roy "pèrenoëllisé", Pascal77 "carpisé" ayant avalé Bobby devenu Bobette, Patrick '"Pat'"Juvet et Suzy (ex-Stacy petite amie de Roy) sont désormais réunis pour s'en aller voir le marabout de San Diego. La fiat Panda de Pat' ne permettant pas un tel voyage, ils vont utiliser la porte spatio-temporelle pour ce faire, inventée par l'équipe de Robert "Bobby" Nountchak, et dont Suzy a subtilisé la clé.

Les voilà suivant Suzy, en silence (pour ne pas éveiller les soupçons des membres de l'équipe de Bobby), pour se rendre vers le lieu où se trouve la porte. 
Le suspens est haletant.... Nos amis vont-ils réussir à utiliser la porte ? Va-t-elle fonctionner correctement avec son échappement Devil acheté à -50% chez Norauto par Bobby ? Et quid de sa côte à l'Argus, hein, quid ?

Vous le saurez bientôt en nous lisant ! (et si vous êtes sages y'aura les pois sauteurs au prochain numéro !!!)


----------



## NED (31 Mars 2006)

Merci Jul d'avoir récapitulé car nos multiples lecteurs (de plus en plus grandissant), se doivent de connaitre parfaitement l'historique du scénario pour ne perdre aucun detail de cette histoire palpitante....

Donc,
Suzy ouvrit la porte blindée d'une salle sous atmosphère filtré.

"Mais c'est la Stargate!" s'ecria notre ami la Carpe dans sa bassine d'eau.
"Et oui" répondit Suzy avec malice...

Roy s'approcha de l'immense engin. Des ecritures cabalistiques entouraient l'arche de métal brossé intriguait nos acolytes (et non pas alcooliques....bien que  ).
"Comment ça marche" s'interroga Bobby-Bobette?

"Il faut activer le réacteur nucléaire" dit Suzy.
"A Ouais super facile" retorqua Roy.

Suzy mit la clef ronde dans un orifice prévu a cet effet (non non vous ne pensez pas a autre chose hein petits sacripants).
Elle appuya sur un bouton de commande qui engageait le demarrage du réacteur.
Un bruit effroyable accompagnait cette mise en route.
"c'est a cause de l'échappement" dit Suzy on a complété avec un detartreur Polini qu'on a aussi acheté chez Norauto en soldes...
La porte commença a se mettre en branle. Un rideau liquide et tranparent apparut au milieu du cercle de métal.

"ceci entraine une decharche électromagnetique très puissante dans la pièce, équivalente a 2OO four micro-ondes" expliqua Suzy.

Mais helas Suzy finissait à peine son explication scientifique, que nos amis regardère vers notre ami la carpe.
La Cuvette d'eau etait en train de bouillir !!!!
:affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

"- Ah ben mince ! C'est plus Stargate c'est l'Watergate !" pouffa Roy qui, malgré ces événements dramatiques des derniers jours, avait retrouvé sa gouaille.

"- Ah quel dommage ! La carpe c'est quand même meilleur farcie et au four qu'au court-bouillon..." enchaîna Suzy, qui en pinçait de nouveau pour ce Roy devenu un beau vieillard chenu.

"- C'EST PAS L'MOMENT DE FAIRE DE L'HUMOUR !" hurla Pascal depuis son bain bouillant, phrase tout à fait inhabituelle dans sa bouche, auront remarqué tous nos amis lecteurs de MacGé, et que justifiait l'urgence de la situation.

"-Tous des voleurs chez Norauto ! Y'a encore un truc qui foire malgré leurs belles promesses !" pesta la voix de Bobby-Boebette. La voix de Bobby-Bobette ???? Mais où était-il sinon dans le ventre de Pascal ? Et d'ailleurs Ned (cet étourdi  ) ne l'avait-il pas fait justement parler dans l'épisode précédent ? 
"Je suis bien dans le ventre de cet imbécile de poiscaille, bande d'abrutis ! Les carpes ne mâchent pas leurs proies, c'est bien connu, et çà fait deux heures que je suis coincé là et Bon Dieu que çà chauffe !!!! Faites quelque chose !".
Pat' s'empara d'un extincteur et arrosa le baquet. La neige carbonique eut pour effet de le refroidir temporairement.
"Au point où on en est, tout va sauter ! Vites tout le monde au centre du télétransporteur, où sinon nous sommes tous morts !" prévint Bobby-Bobette.
Roy s'aperçut qu'il était toujours en caleçon. Il s'empara d'un peignoir rouge à col blanc qui trainait là pour être présentable devant le marabout de San Diego.
"Mais comment faire pour partir !!???" hurla Suzy.
"Tire sur la bistouquette et la mobylette cherra", ordonna Bobby-Bobette depuis l'estomac de Pascal. Aussitôt dit, aussitôt fait.
"WOUUUUUFFFFFFFF !" et ils s'éparpillèrent sous forme particulaire tandis que le bâtiment explosait.
Nos amis seront-ils bien télétransportés chez le marabout de San Diego ou feront-ils un remake de _La Mouche_ ?


----------



## NED (31 Mars 2006)

CARTE SUSPENS !!!
...................
..................
..................
tin tin tin


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2006)

(musique angoissante de violons)
Tandis que le centre de beauté Santa Claus volait en éclat, pulvérisé, lui et tous ses occupants, nos amis étaient partis dans un voyage sidéralo-astral via la porte spatio-temporelle.
...... Une nanoseconde..... ou une éternité...... s'écoulèrent.......

Ce fut Roy qui se réveilla le premier. Il était allongé sur une matière froide. Il ouvrit les yeux et sentit une présence animale autour de lui.... Un rêne !!! Autour de lui, ses compagnons d'infortune encore évanouis... Pascal la Carpe avait régurgité Bobette !!! 
- Mais, mais, cette matière autour de moi : de la neige ! s'écria Roy. 
Et un froid de canard par-dessus le marché ! Pas du tout San Diego tout cela ! Encore les sales pièces détachées pas d'origine de chez Norauto qui avaient complètement fait foiré le télétransporteur ! gasp !

Un bruit le fit sursauter : il vit un individu du genre esquimau, habillé de couleur vive, qui passa sur un traineau tiré par des rênes ! UN LAPON ! Ils avaient attéri en Laponie ! 
Une odeur de feu de bois et de poisson grillé lui chatouilla les narines. "Horreur !!!!". A 100m, Pascal la Carpe, embroché, finissait de rôtir sur un feu de bois alimenté par une lapone toute guillerette !!!
A peine avait-il réveillé ses compagnons, et réajusté son peignoir rouge et blanc qu'une voix énorme s'écria derrière lui : "TE VOILA ENFIN SALE IMPOSTEUR !!!! ON VA ENFIN AVOIR UNE EXPLICATION SÉVÈRE !!!!". Et cette voix de stentor n'était autre que celle.........


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Avril 2006)

..... de la Mère Noël !!!  Elle jeta sur Roy un regard furieux, tira sur sa barbe, ses cheveux, "c'est bien ce que je pensais.. tu n'es pas le Père Noël" tonitrua-t-elle !!

"D'où viens-tu ? Qui es-tu ? Qui sont tes amis ? ; une cascade de questions tombait brutalement .... 

Roy ne put s'empêcher de regarder en direction de la lapone qui faisait griller son poisson et il versa une larme épaisse comme de la vaseline... Pascal, mon pote Pascal....

"Oui, tu m'as appelé" entendit-il derrière lui.. Roy fit volte face et se trouva nez à nez avec Pascal.... "mais mais mais" bêla Roy en jetant un regard ahuri du poisson à son copain... "ha ha ha"  s'exclaffa Pascal, "tu pensais que j'étais en train de rôtir ?"  "pendant notre voyage, j'ai eu un coma plus profond cela m'a permis de retrouver mon apparence d'antan, il restait mon enveloppe que j'ai donnée à cette brave femme afin qu'elle nourrisse une dizaine de petits lapons".

Pendant ce temps, Bobby qui lui aussi avait retrouvé ses formes oranger et ses pustules bien connues, tentait de s'approcher du feu pour se réchauffer ; Pat' fit de même ainsi que Suzy. Il était toutefois important de noter que lors de ce voyage, seul Roy avait gardé son physique de père noël. Il jalousa un moment ses amis et craignait que Suzy ne s'intéresse beaucoup plus à Pascal et à Pat' plutôt qu'à lui. Il bouda dans son coin.

Mais la Mère Noël ne l'entendait pas ainsi "alors, toi l'imposteur, qui es-tu, te dis-je !!!"

"Ho madame Noël, c'est un peu long à vous expliquer... je dois faire un stage pour partir en décembre à la place de votre mari .... c'est moi qui distribuerait les jouets aux ch'tites nenfants".

La Mère Noël restait perplexe..... "S'il en est ainsi, suis moi, je t'emmène dans mon igloo" fit-elle sur un ton qui n'admettait pas qu'on la contrarie.

"Mais je ne suis pas seule".. fit-il timidement..

Elle se mit en colère et lui dit :


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2006)

- "Toi t'es bien un bonhomme comme tous les autres ! Si tu te crois irrésistible, alors là tu te fourres le doigt dans l'oeil jusqu'à l'omoplate ! J'ai un deal sérieux à lui proposer et lui croit que j'ai la cuisse légére ! Tu te prends pour qui tocard ??!!! D'ailleurs, ta blondasse, hein, regarde un peu où c'qu'elle s'en va !".
Roy aperçut Pascal, ravi d'avoir repris son apparence humaine, retrouver ses bonnes vieilles habitudes en enfourchant une motoneige et emmenant Suzy en ballade, riant aux éclats. 
- "La sal*****..." grogna Roy entre ses dents. 
- "Peuh ! Fais ton jaloux ! rétorqua la Mère Noël. Si elle en pince vraiment pour toi, elle reviendra. Elle se met juste à l'écart pour pas t'embarrasser, et puis voir si tu tiens vraiment à elle ! Décidemment, vous les mecs, vous comprendrez jamais rien aux nanas ! Allez, assez perdu de temps ! Suis-moi !".

Il la suivit et eut le temps de se retourner pour voir le chamane lapon du village regarder avec beaucoup d'intérêt le corps orangé et pustuleux de Bobby, tandis qu'il se chauffait avec Pat' autour du feu où grillait l'ancienne enveloppe poisonneuse de Pascal.

- "Avant d'aller chez moi, je vais te montrer quelque chose !" lui dit la Mère Noêl. Ils s'arrêtèrent au bistrot du village : au bar, ivre mort à la vodka finlandaise, hirsute, sa grande barbe blanche en bataille, houppelande rouge et blanche maculé de tâches, un vieil homme à l'aspect famillier était affalé.
- "Cette loque humaine, dit la Mère Noël, c'est mon mari !!! Voilà ce qui reste du Père Noêl !! Et voici pourquoi........."


----------



## Momo-du-56 (2 Avril 2006)

... j'ai décidé qu'il était grandement temps de prendre un intérim... pour commencer... et puis si tu te débrouilles bien... lui dit-elle en lui faisant une oeillade polissonne... on pourrait mettre "pépére" à la retraite..... aussi bien pour le boulot .... que pour le reste.... non ?  Et sur ce elle lui envoya un énorme coup de coude dans les côtes qui fit déraper Roy sur la glace. Il perdit l'équilibre et se retrouva les quatre fers en l'air. Z'êtes pas bien, écructa-t-il de fort mauvaise humeur et en se relevant avec difficulté. Il se retourna dans l'espoir de voir poindre à l'horizon la motoneige de Pascal avec Suzy derrière lui..... mais rien... sauf.... que le chamane s'était rapproché de Bobby... étrangement rapproché....

Autour du feu Pat' chantonnait "rappelle toi minette, c'était jour de fête...... lalalala",  Dame lapone observait avec attention la cuisson de la carpe, le chamane jetait un regard trouble sur Bobby qui s'en était aperçu et qui commençait à se coller aux basques de Pat', surpris. 

Les Nountchakowalovitch avaient toujours eu un 6ème sens et en l'occurence, celui de Bobby à l'instant même, était particulièrement développé. Le regard du chamane, la main du chamane s'approchant de ses pustules, le pied du chamane glissant irrésistiblement vers lui, traduisaient un danger imminent. Pat' se mépris sur les intentions de Bobby et lui lança un clin d'oeil. "Pat' approche toi" chuchota Bobby.. Pat' se dandina un peu plus... "mais vas-tu cesser cornebidouille ! Viens à ma place " grinça Bobby entre ses crocs.. Pat' était dans sa période réveur, il entonna "la musica" au grand plaisir du chamane qui soudain se désintéressa de Bobby qui poussa un énorme soupir de soulagement..... Il frissonna, ses pustules se raidirent et il se mit à sautiller pour se réchauffer.

"Dis donc Pat' il nous faut rejoindre Roy" fit Bobby en regardant Pat' avec des signes d'impatience.... "Très bien, très bien" fit Pat' non contrariant en s'approchant du chamane pour lui serrer la main, "bonjour à vot' dame"  .... Tout à coup le chamane se pencha vers Bobby "j'aimerais te faire visiter la Laponie.... mon petit......"  . Bobby se remit à trembler.. quels pouvoirs étranges avait ce type sur un Nountchakowalovitch... Il fut contraint et forcé d'utiliser son arme diabolique, il regarda le chamane et dans le même temps appuya sur une de ses plus grosses pustules. Il jaillit un liquide visqueux en direction du visage du chamane qui se mit à hurler de douleur.

"Viens Pat'" dit Bobby, rejoignons la mère Noël et Roy, nous sommes grillés ici. Ils se mirent à courir pour retrouver leur compagnon..... "là" fit Pat', près de l'igloo rouge et blanc .... mais Roy et la Mère Noël n'étaient pas seuls..... une surprise de taille les attendait .......


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2006)

La taille de la surprise était d'environ 2,50 m et tirait entre le yéti d'Hergé, King Kong et le Choubaka de Georges Lucas ! Dans ses énormes bras il tenait fermement une Suzy terrorisée, tandis que Pascal se relevait péniblement, pas loin de sa motoneige pulvérisée par un seul coup de patte de cette entité ! La Mère Noël tentait de raisonner ce monstre, mais celui-ci semblait particulièrement en colère et s'exprimait dans un langage fait de borborygmes et, bizarremment, d'un français ampoulé :
- RAAAAAAAAAAHHHH !!!! JE SUIS FORT MÉCONTENT !!!! POURRIEZ-VOUS M'INDIQUER LES COMMODITÉS ????!!!!! GRRROAAAARRRRRR !!!!!!!

"Boljémoï !!! Par le Petit Père des Peuples !!!! s'écria Bobby que la surprise faisait retrouver son langage d'ancien aparatchik, "MAIS, MAIS.... C'EST LE GOLOK !!!!!"
-"Le quoi ? demandèrent-ils tous en choeur.
- "Ici on l'appelle Titi" fit la Mère Noël
Bobby expliqua : "C'était la créature la plus secrète des laboratoires génétiques du KGB. Une sorte de prototype de super-soldat, docile, endurant et très costaud ! Même moi je n'en avais jamais entendu que parler mais jamais vu malgré le fait d'avoir un temps appartenu à la section scientifique du Parti !!! Je me demande comment il est arrivé ici ?"
La Mère Noël répondit : "C'est le chamane qui l'a trouvé à la frontière de l'Est, à moitié mourant, et qui l'a recueilli et soigné. Depuis il lui est attaché de façon indéfectible et l'un d'entre vous a du s'en prendre au chamane pour qu'il soit dans un état pareil ! Il est d'habitude très doux mais faut pas toucher à un cheveu de son sauveur ! Du coup il veut punir toute votre bande pour ce forfait !!!".
Les hurlements du Golok les paralysèrent de frayeur de nouveau : "RAWAOURRRRRRHHHH !!! VOUS ETES TRÈS DISCOURTOIS !!!! OU PUIS-JE TROUVER DES SOUVENIRS ET CHANGER MES TRAVELLERS CHÈQUES ??!!!! GRAOOOOARRRR !!!".

- Mais pourquoi parle-t-il cette espèce de français bizarre ? demanda Bobby
- Le chamane a tenté de lui apprendre le finnois et le dialecte lappon sans résultat. Bizarrement il a réussi à lui faire parler français à l'aide d'un manuel Assimil de conversation oublié au village par un touriste français ! expliqua Madame Noël.
- Par tous les secrétaires du Parti, c'est extraordinaire ! s'écria Bobby, qui avait retrouvé ses expressions soviétiques.

- C'est bien joli vos histoires, mais moi je veux qu'il me lâche ce gros vilain monstre ! s'écria Suzy.
Roy voulut s'approcher mais la Mère Noël l'arrêta aussitôt : "Pas le moment de jouer au héros, bonhomme ! Il est capable de réduire ta boîte cranienne en bouillie entre son pouce et son index !".

- Vraiment, par toutes les oukases du PolitBuro, c'est impressionnant ! insista Bobby.

Le temps était suspendu.... et pendant ce temps, au village, le chamane se relevait en se remettant péniblement de l'attaque purulente de Bobby. Malgré les pustules et la peau orangée, il avait cru reconnaître quelqu'un dans le regard de Bobby... Mais qui ???

Mais le Golok hurlait toujours en secouant la pauvre Suzy, et la Mère Noël ne pouvait rien faire. Nos amis ne savaient comment se tirer de ce mauvais pas.... C'est alors que Pat', qui s'était tenu à l'écart jusqu'ici, s'avança vers le Golok, mû par un état second, comme en transe, et entonnant à tue-tête une ancestrael mélopée : "La tacatacatique du gendar-meuuu, c'est d'êtr-eu toujours là quand on ne l'attend pas !!!". Ce chant magique eu un effet inattendu sur le Golok.....


----------



## NED (4 Avril 2006)

Pat chantait si bien...que non seulement le Golok dormait profondement, mais quelques secondes après toute l'assistance tomba dans les bras de morphée !
 

Pat connaissait ce pouvoir que sa mère tenait de sa grand-mère qui elle même l'avait apprise l'orsqu'elle vivait au Japon avec les Pokemons chanteurs qu'on appelle les Roudoudous....

Tout le mondes dormait....
Pat se dit "tiens si j'en profitait pour fouiner un peu les environs...héhé"


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2006)

Pat' avait tout son temps. La mélopée allait les faire dormir une dizaine d'heures. Il décida de commencer son inspection par ce qu'il y avait de plus proche : l'igloo du Père et de la Mère Noël.
Il n'y avait pas grand'chose finalement. En soulevant une couverture en laine de rêne multicolore, il découvrit un petit coffre. Il fit sauter la serrure en un tour de main. Un simple dossier jauni, tout vieillot, trainait au fond. Déception de Pat' : "Encore un truc pour y serrer les factures du gaz". Néanmoins, un nom sur la couverture du dossier retint son attention : "Dashiell B RODGERS / Robert NOUNTCHAK ". Bon sang ! "Rodgers" ? Rodgers ? çà y est ! Il n'avait pas fait le rapprochement quand il avait piqué le passeport de Roy, mais c'était aussi le nom de famille de ce chirurgien esthétique célèbre disparu dans de mystérieuses circonstances. Et ce nom de Robert Nountchak il avait fini par apprendre que c'était celui de Bobby, du temps où il bossait comme préparateur à l'Institut de Beauté Santa Claus !!! Il allait enfin tout comprendre de cette histoire (tout comme nos lecteurs de MacGé ! Enfin !). Il ouvrit fébrilement le dossier : _"Devenez un rêve grâce à la médecine moderne ! par le Professeur Nountchak, biologiste et généticien (Université de Princeton), et le Docteur Rodgers, chirurgien esthétique - conférence donnée à l'Institut Santa Claus en juillet 1956"_. Il allait enfin découvrir tout ce qui reliait les uns et les autres dans cette histoire ! Trop absorbé par cette lecture, il n'entendit pas le chamane arriver doucement derrière lui et....


----------



## NED (5 Avril 2006)

BIEN BIEN
COMME JE SUIS LE MAITRE DU JEU
C'EST MOI QUI DISTRIBUE LES CARTES A MA GUISE
----------------
----------------


DONC POUR FINIR CETTE HISTOIRE VOUS AVEZ LE DROIT A 3 CARTES FIN

1) "Et plus personne ne parla jamais de ce secret"

2) "La jeune fille se maria avec le géant et ils partèrent en Zabragovie"

3) "Mais le mystère demeura enfoui et caché dans ce trou au fin fond des abimes de la mer"

---------------------
VOUS DEVREZ UTILISER OBLIGATOIREMENT LA CARTE OBJET :
"Une flute à champagne" 

ET LA CARTE EVENEMENT :
"La garnison armée etait prête a attaquer"

AVANT DE FINIR AVEC LA FIN QUE VOUS AVEZ CHOISI

FAITES VOS JEUX !!!!
 ​


----------



## NED (10 Avril 2006)

Le chamane arriva sans que Pat' ne l'entendit.
Le chamane lui murmura à l'oreille : "tu as trouvé le secret du père Noël?"
Pat' surpris et un peu timide répondit qu'il jetais juste un coup d'oeil...
Allez vient, dit le chamane, on va fêtre ça !
 

Pat' suivit le chamane et ils se retrouvèrent dans un grande salle de l'Igloo où une grande fête était organisée. Bobby , Susy et tous les autres prenaient l'apero, brandissant des flûte à champagne.La mère Noël avait préparé plein de petits fours à manger, ils sortaient tous chauds de la cuisine et toute la garnison etait prête à attaquer ces amuses-gueules qui en faisaient saliver plus d'un.

"Mais quelle est cette fête?" demanda Pat' tout etonné.
Le père Noël s'approcha et lui dit : "mais c'est la ST Jean aujourd'hui"
"A ok" balbutia Pat' en engouffrant un petit four au bacon.

Il y avait pleins d'autres invités, connus, pas connus. Des anciens de l'institut MACNAMARA, des pompistes de la route 66, des voisins caribous...plein de gens, qui se réunissaient autour du grand feu de la StJean qui brulait dans un immense chaudron cuivré.
Le chamane regarda Pat', et brandissa le petit coffre en bois avec tous les papiers dedans.
Il le jetta au feu regardant les flammes qui s'échappaient de la fournaise.
"Inchalaaa" dit-il en trinquant avec tous les invités.
Et plus personne ne parla jamais de ce secret.....

;;;;;;;;;;;;;FIN;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Avril 2006)

Par un frais dimanche de septembre, Virgile parcourait le Pont Marie pour se rendre jusque dans l'Ile Saint Louis. Il traversa, jeta un coup d'oeil rapide vers la Seine, joignit le quai Bourbon, passa devant la poste et tourna rue St Louis en l'Ile. Les touristes envahissaient toujours ce quartier de Paris, du 1er janvier au 31 décembre. Malgré la fraîcheur de l'automne des files d'attente habituelles se pressait devant la boutique de chez Berthillon pour déguster une glace. 

Virgile regarda furtivement sa montre et pressa le pas ; il s'arrêta au numéro 51, poussa une lourde porte d'époque classée qui donnait dans une grande cour. Il regarda les différents escaliers et se dirigea vers la droite. La concierge occupée ne le vit pas passer. Virgile grimpa quatre à quatre les marches de cet escalier qui datait de Louis XIV et arriva au 5ème et dernier étage. Il soufflait un peu... il vit enfin la porte qu'il cherchait... Une carte de visite était accrochée à cette porte : Rémy FASSOL. Il frappa.. deux coups, puis trois, puis deux. Il entendit quelques bruits venant de l'intérieur du studio.......


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Avril 2006)

Au moment ou il entendit du bruit de l'autre côté de la porte, il prit ses jambes à son cou et descendit les marches en courant... 
Arrivé sur le palier..
"Ah 'tain, chuis vraiment trop con... la blague à deux euros du mec qui sonne et qui s'en va en courant..... pfffrttr... trop marrant !!!!.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon fini les conneries, alors il habite ou ce gars ?"
Virgile sortit alors de sa poche une carte de visite jaunie, dont les lettres commençaient à s'effacer..

_"Randall Flag"_
_TAXIDERMISTE_
_3 Rue de la tatane._

"J'éspère qu'il à reçu mon colis !"
Le jeune homme traversa alors la rue pour rejoindre l'arret de bus situé un peu en contrebas. Il faisait frais.


----------



## NED (13 Avril 2006)

Pendant ce temps là, le taxidermiste avait ouvert sa porte.
Il entendit un garçon s'enfuir en se marrant à gorge déployée.
Qu'à cela ne tienne, il descent lui aussi pour attrapper le jeune farceur....


----------



## NED (18 Avril 2006)

Le bus n'arrivait pas et Virgile attendait comme un bénné en se disant qu'il allait se faire alpager par le taxidermiste.
Heureusement au moment où la porte du porche s'ouvrit laissant passer la tête d'un homme très faché, le 38 arriva...
Virgile sauta dans le bus en se cachant pour ne pas se faire trop voir. La porte du porche se referma.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Avril 2006)

Le bus étant quasiment vide, Virgile décida de s'installer au fond afin de surveiller de temps en temps qu'il n'était pas suivi....
Mais il avait vu juste et à cet instant, il remarqua qu'une béhème noire faisait des embardées de gauches à droite à travers les voitures pour se mettre au niveau du bus.
Horrifié, Virgile cria au chauffeur d'accelerer mais trop tard... Dans un crissement de pneus, la béhème avait effectué un demi tête à queue pour venir se placer juste devant le bus, l'obligeant à s'arrêter net.
Trois hommes sortirent de la voitures, vêtus de smokings et de lunettes noires....


----------



## NED (18 Avril 2006)

CARTE :
AGLAGLA J'AI PEUR !

------- :affraid: ---------
​


----------



## Momo-du-56 (18 Avril 2006)

Le premier des lascars, chaussé de pompes bicolores, sauta promptement dans le bus et s'orienta vers Virgile, le second un grand antillais qui n'arrêtait pas de jouer avec un yoyo le collait aux basques quand au troisième il restait près de l'abbé M.

Lors du choc la porte centrale du bus s'était ouverte, laissant ainsi la voie libre à Virgile qui d'un saut de gazelle se retrouva dehors. L'olibrius campé près de l'abbé M. manqua de réflexe, il tenta de l'attraper par le bas de son blouson mais, il glissa en poussant un cri rageur tandis que Virgile galopait aussi vite qu'il pouvait !!!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (6 Juin 2006)

Virgile rejoignit la station de métro Saint Paul ; tout essouflé, il se demanda pourquoi ces types à l'allure très louche avaient tenté de le coincer dans le bus. Il ne les connaissait pas et se sentait très mal à l'aise. Il rejoignit la place de la Bastille à pied, histoire de décompresser un peu et filocha avenue Daumesnil. Il pénétra chez Surcouf et se détendit en fouinant ici et là dans les rayons. Tout à coup il se rappela que Pénélope lui avait demandé de lui ramener plusieurs échevettes de fils de broderie qu'il devait acheter "Au Bonheur des Dames", boutique qui se trouvait à environ 800 mètres de chez Surcouf. Comme il avait une grande tendresse pour Pénélope il se décida à rejoindre la boutique en question.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2006)

(*EDIT SPÉCIAL : * si vous êtes d'accord, je vous propose que nous laissions à NED le soin d'organiser le jeu, car c'est lui qui en connaît le mieux les arcanes. Ce afin d'améliorer le rythme narratif de nos histoires et d'éviter qu'elles ne s'embrouillent.   
Après cet apparté, je reprends.

Marchant avec méfiance, se retournant toutes les 5 minutes, Virgile eut la sensation d'être protégé en rentrant dans la boutique de la mercière. Un client était déjà plongé en grande discussion avec la vendeuse et disait : 
-"Vous comprenez, il me faut un fil plus épais et couleur fauve. Je dois naturaliser cette semaine le bullmastiff de ce bon Professeur Doberman, et je n'ai plus de fil qui corresponde à la couleur du ventre de ce défunt chien".
- "Vous, répondit la vendeuse, on peut dire que vous êtes un perfectionniste !"
- "Normal ! Il faut tenir la réputation familliale. N'oubliez pas que c'est mon grand-père qui a embaumé Lénine et Mao !"
Virgile eut une désagréable intuition. Il aurait du éviter cette boutique. Il fallait sortir. Pénéloppe pourrait bien attendre. Elle savait si bien faire çà d'ailleurs. Mais le client s'était retourné machinalement et, l'ayant vu, se mit à le détailler...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Juin 2006)

L'employée était partie dans ses rayonnages de fils pour y trouver la couleur demandée tandis que sournoisement, le client continuait de scruter Virgile des pieds à la tête. Ce dernier hésitait, prendre la porte et filocher de suite ou faire celui qui ne laissait rien paraître ? Tant pis, il s'engagea dans le fond du magasin à la recherche des échevettes de fil torsadé Cotonou. La vendeuse revint vers son client, j'ai ce qu'il vous faut professeur Craspouette dit elle avec un large sourire... à la seconde même les vitres du magasin explosèrent. Un coup de mitraillette retentit fauchant la jeune femme et son client. Virgile qui était accroupi près des tiroirs pour y dénicher le fil de Pénélope, eut ainsi la vie sauve. Il ne comprit pas de suite ce qui était arrivé, il restait prostré sur le plancher, finit par se lever et aperçut les deux cadavres.

Au loin on perçut le deux-tons caractéristique d'une voiture de police ainsi que celui d'une ambulance. Ils s'arrêterent près du magasin en faisant crisser leurs pneus. Des portes claquèrent, des infirmiers et des policiers coururent vers Virgile qui les regardait bouche bée sans émettre le moindre son. 

Le professeur Craspouette tenait serré dans sa main un papier plié ; ses doigts ensanglantés perlaient sur le document....


----------



## NED (14 Juin 2006)

CARTE SEQUENCE EMOTION​
Virgile s'agenouilla auprès du professeur grillèvement bléssé.
Professeur..professeur ! s'exclama-t-il
Tais-toi et prend le papier Virgile, repondit le prof dans ses derniers soufles.

Virgile prit le papier plein de taches de sang, il reconnu aussitôt une photo.
C'etait celle de sa mère....
Mais professeur vous êtes....
Vous êtes...

Ouis Virgile..je suis le mari d'Arianne
je suis to....n T......on  Pèèèèère..arg !
Keuf.;keuf..Retrouve....son fil...LE FIL .....mon fils.....Shloplouk (bruit de la tête du prof sur le sol en tirant la langue)
Le prof mourrut dans ses bras.

Ho zut ! se dit virgile, c'est pas un fil pour pénélope alors?

prochaine séquence de l'histoire avec une carte OBJET :
UN SANDWICH AU BEURRE !

 ​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2006)

Les flics arrivaient en courant vers les lieux, talonnés de près par les caméras de la téléréalité et les experts en assurance. 
"Ouh là c'est pas le moment de rester ici comme un empaillé !" se dit Virgile. Il rampa au fond du magasin et trouva une porte arrière qui le mena dans une petite rue. Il détala comme un voleur à la tire devant un Virgile de supermarché D pas pu résister à faire celle-là :rose: :rateau: ), pour aller se poser à l'ombre dans un petit square parisien.

"Bon faisons le point" se dit Virgile :
1 - J'ai pas le fil pour Pénéloppe
2 - Je découvre mon père. C'est bizarre il a plaqué Môman quand j'avais 6 mois, nous laissant dans la mouise. Je me suis toujours juré de la retrouver pour lui faire la peau en devoir de vengeance pour Môman, et maintenant quelqu'un l'a fait à ma place ! Suis un peu déçu, moi !
3 - Il était Professeur, visiblement, et émérite taxidermiste à ce que j'ai entendu.
4 - Me voilà bien avancé.

Il prit dans sa poche la photo maculée de sang. C'était bien sa mère jeune. Il y avait la même à la maison. Mais il entendit soudain : "Le voilà M'sieur l'Agent, c'est lui qu'j'ai vu s'enfuir de la mercerie par l'arrière. J'l'ai suivi, à vous de le choper !". Virgile détala à toutes pompes, poursuivit par un gros flic au souffle court. Il se croyait hors d'atteinte mais patatra !!! sur le trottoir il glissa sur un sandwich au beurre égaré, se ramassant une gamelle de tous les diables. A peine remis du choc, une BMW noire pila à sa hauteur et une main puissante l'arracha du sol pour le jeter sur la banquette arrière...


----------



## NED (14 Juin 2006)

bravo !
quel suspens....


Au prochain coup :
rebelotte avec une carte personage :
UNE FILLE BLONDE !
============​


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Juin 2006)

La tête de Virgile heurta violamment la vitre opposée. Sonné, il eu du mal à comprendre ce qui se passait autour de lui, que faisait-il dans cette voiture et qui étaient les personnes qu'il distinguait vaguement à ses côtés.
Son crâne lui faisait un mal de chien et impossible de voir ou on l'emmenait tant sa vue restait brouillée par le choc.
Petit à petit, au bout de dix minutes les formes devinrent plus distinctes, les idées se remettaient en place lentement. Virgile distingua alors un homme à sa droite, lui aussi en costume et lunettes noires.
"-Alors ça y est.... t'es reveillé ? On peut dire que t'es verni toi, y'en a pas beaucoup qui on la chance de le rencontrer..... et surtout de repartir vivant......."
"-Mais de qui parlez vous ?" Bredouilla Virgile.
"-Du mulot."
Il n'eu pas le temps de poser d'autres questions car à ce moment, la vitre teintée qui les séparaient de l'avant s'abaissa. C'est alors qu'une superbe blonde aux grand yeux maquillés de noir apparu, pointa une sorte de pistolet à flèches dans sa direction et dit :
"-Allez, on va faire un gros dodo maintenant!"
Virgile n'eu pas le temps de réagir, l'homme en noir l'avait déjà empoigné et il sentit le canon froid du pistolet sur son cou.... un clac se fit entendre...
Une voix résonna dans le noir...une voix suave et sensuelle..
"-Fais de beaux rêves chéri!"


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2006)

Virgile s'endormit aussitôt, et fit un sommeil profond d'une durée indéterminée, ponctué de rêves étranges où s'entremêlait des animaux naturalisés, sa mère Ariane, Pénéloppe, la blonde fatale et des scènes de mitraillage. Une voix lui sussurait sans cesse : "Tire le fil, déroule la pelote !". Il se réveilla la tête lourde et la bouche pâteuse dans une chambre aux volets tirés. Dehors il entendait le chant des oiseaux, le bruit d'un tracteur et des beuglements de vaches. Pas de doute, il était dans une maison isolée à la campagne.

Il entendit du bruit derrière la porte et perçut des voix. En premier celle, sensuelle, de la blonde:
- Oui, dit-elle, visiblement le mulot est à ses trousses.

Puis une autre voix féminine qu'il avait déjà entendue :
- C'est bien rare quand le mulot rate son coup. A croire qu'il en a fait exprès... On peut dire qu'il a été à un *fil* d'y laisser la peau ! Ah ah ah !  Mais bon, il finira peut-être embaumé une autre fois, ah ah ah ! Allons voir s'il est réveillé. 

Des bruits de pas se rapprochèrent.

"Cette voix, bon sang !", se dit Virgile mais c'est celle de..... !!!!!


----------



## NED (23 Juin 2006)

Pénélope !

"Pénélope qu'est-ce qu'on fait ici" ? s'ecria Virgile.

"Ne t'inquiètes pas" répondit la douce blonde à la voix suave.
"Je t'ai endormit, et ammené dans ma maison de campagne à Glaviose les embruns"

"mais l'accident? le prof...heu mon père!" s'interrogea le jeune homme ecartant les drap du lit pour de lever. 

Pénélope retorqua "Reposes toi.....et puis mets un caleçon...ton zizi est tout dur"  

"Rhaaa...c'est pas le moment Pénélope, explique moi ce qui s'est passé au juste" cria Virgile.

Levant les yeux au ciel, Pénélope murmura "Ecoutes....tu as vu le film "THE GAME"? Et ba voilà tout ce que tu a vu auparavant, le colis chez le taxidermiste, la poursuite en bus, le magasin, l'explosion, le prof, la photo de ta mère....Ba c'est du Pipo"

"Quoi !!!" grogna Virgile.

"Oui c'est du flan, tu me casse les pieds avec ton fric, ton monde des affaires, ta cravate, ton golf, tes stock-Options, tes soirées mondaines avec tes cigares.....tu me gonfles....tu n'as que 28 ans mais tu flétris à vu d'oeil dans ton monde de riches...ca me saoule....je m'enuies de cette rengaine de notre couple. J'en ai raz le bol de cette vie formaté à la mode bourgeoise......
Alors avec ton frère on t'a acheté un petit jeu grandeur nature, pour que tu aprennes la vraie VIE." expliqua la belle en lachant ses cheveux.

VOUS AVEZ 3 CARTES "FIN"
qualque soit la fin que vous choisissez, un animal doit y figurer et les mots "chaleur" et "feuille"​


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Juin 2006)

Virgile était amoureux fou de Pénélope mais, comme beaucoup d'hommes, ne savait pas lui démontrer.... Il téléphona, pris quelques rendez vous et demanda à Pénélope de l'attendre.

Rien ne te fera changer dit la belle...... c'est ce que nous verrons dit-il d'un ton prépremptoire et il sortit en claquant la porte.

Le soir même il rentra avec un attaché-case ... Pénélope l'épiait avec un sourire narquois... tu as pris des places pour le dernier pince-fesses fit-elle en gloussant ?????

Il ouvrit le cartable et les documents glissèrent sur la table :

1/ Voici l'adresse de l'éleveur où je dois me rendre pour acheter la chienne dont je rêve depuis tout petit : un fox-terrier appelée Chouchenn

2/ La vente de l'appartement, celle de mes actions, ma démission au siège du conseil d'administration, j'ai trouvé également acquéreur pour ma Ferrari ;

3/ Voici quatre billets d'avion, pour toi, mon frère, la fille qui l'aime depuis toujours et pour moi : destination Ste Lucie !!!

 j'y crois pas fit Pénélope !!!!  Si si, nous serons demain à Sainte Lucie, tu sais ou cela se trouve au moins....? Pénélope rougit ... non...    Une petite ile juste en dessous la Martinique dans les Antilles.


Le lendemain à Roissy, émus et heureux les tourtereaux attendaient pour enregistrer leurs bagages..... une fois dans la salle de transit... ils se disaient que cette fois, plus rien ne pouvait les faire revenir en arrière...

Ils firent une halte en Martinique, récupérerent Chouchenn et prirent un petit avion qui les firent aterrir sur le modeste aéroport de Castries, la capitale de Sainte Lucie. Il faisait terriblement chaud mais une brise légère caressait leurs visages. Une fois les bagages et la chienne dans le taxi, ils allèrent se désaltérer au "RAIN"... c'était un bar dans le centre de Castries décoré de blanc et de vert pomme, une ancienne case créole ravissante.... Chouchenn qui avait bien supporté le voyage mais qui n'était pas habituée à la chaleur des Antilles, tirait une langue jusqu'au sol. Virgile demanda une coupelle remplie d'eau et la chienne le regarda avec des yeux remplis d'amour. Au loin les feuilles de bananiers ondulaient légèrement, leurs fleurs rouge foncé pendaient dans l'attente d'être cueillies.

Ils dégustaient lentement un planteur quand un homme d'une soixantaine d'année vint vers eux, il se tourna vers Virgile et lui dit dans un excellent français "je suis Monsieur Kraspouette, la personne à qui vous avez acheté les deux cases créoles" ; ils éclatèrent tous de rire et M. Kraspouette rougit car il n'en comprenait pas la raison..

Nos héros le suivirent et plus jamais nous ne les revîmes en métropole... j'ai ouie dire qu'ils avaient acheté un voilier et qu'ils voguaient parfois dans les Iles Grenadines... Il paraît que Chouchenn a "le pied marin"... 

..... chut..... je les ai même croisés.....


----------



## Momo-du-56 (13 Juillet 2006)

Avec la bénédiction de mes compères NED et Jul29, je reprends le flambeau !!!! Tatatatatata

 ---------------------------------​


Février, Paris, Gare St Lazare, dans le hall des pas perdus..... Ronan marche de long en large en se frottant les mains pour se les réchauffer. L'hiver est rude cette année là et l'étourdi a oublié ses gants de laine rouge. Bientôt 21 heures et personne à l'horizon.... Il regarde à nouveau la grosse horloge de la gare et éternue un grand coup ! J'étais certain qu'il serait en retard maugréa-t-il ! Malgré le bonnet qui descendait sur le front, il sentait le froid qui rougissait ses oreilles, il avait les pieds glacés et commencait à trouver le temps long.

Il suffit que je m'absente pour aller boire un café pour qu'il arrive se dit-il, et c'est bien le diable si je n'attrape pas une congestion pulmonaire !! Il commençait sérieusement à ronchonner quant au loin..... il le reconnu..... et pour cause .......




Prochain épisode :
3 cartes objet :

1/ Un poisson volant
2/ Une éolienne
3/ Un disque vinyl de Neil Sedaka 

​


----------



## NED (16 Juillet 2006)

Et pour cause c'&#233;tait Stef ! son vieux pote d'enfance qui courait &#224; toute vit&#232;sse en crachant ses clopes.

"Alors Stef ! t'es &#224; la bourre" s'exclafa Ronan.
Stef s'explique :
"Ouais Ouais, mais en cours de route j'ai failli oublier ton dique, donc j'ai fait demi-tour &#224; la maison, et le temps de revenir avec la neige et tout; &#231;a tu vois quoi..."

En effet Ronan lui avait command&#233; un collector introuvable que Stef lui a d&#233;got&#233; en turquie : le vinyl de Neil Sedaka vesion japonaise avec le picture-disk s&#233;rigraphi&#233;.

"Tiens le voil&#224;, j'esp&#232;re qu'il n'a pas trop souffert du froid".
Ronan scrute le disque avec les yeux d'un enfant g&#226;t&#233; : "Il est super! merci, merci...mais alors o&#249; as-tu trouv&#233; &#231;a en turquie?"

Stef commande 2 caf&#233;s et s'accoude au bar.
" Et bien, tu sais, je t'avais dis que je partais 2 mois en turquie pour un stage de m&#233;canique-cyn&#233;tique. Et bien j'ai trouv&#233; en Capadoce, en haut d'immenses montagnes paum&#233;es &#224; des kilom&#232;tres d'altitude. Chez HELIOS; ils s'occupent de la maintenance du parc des &#233;oliennes en Turquie. Et bien l&#224; je bossait tranquilement et le week-end je descendais au village de pecheurs. Dans ce village vivait un p&#234;cheur sp&#233;cial car il capture seulemnt les poissons-volants ! Et en prime c'est un fan de Neil Sekada. Le vynil que tu as, il l'avait en double! hihi...."

"Mortel ! Alors je te dois quelque chose?" demanda Ronan en se tapotant la poitrine dans sa doudoune.
"Non, Non pas un sou....Mais par contre je vais te demander une service tr&#232;s particulier du coup" annon&#231;a Stef.
"Tout ce que tu veux mon pote" Ronan ne savait pas quelle promesse il a vait fait a son meilleur ami.


CARTES SUIVANTES :
* Services secrets
* Stradivarius
* Omelette Norvegi&#232;nne

 ​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2006)

- Bon ben voilà ! Comme tu le sais mon cher Ronan, j'ai toujours été un grand gastronome. Tu sais que je n'ai toujours pas fini mon ouvrage sur Brillat-Savarin, mais j'espère un jour le terminer... J'en étais justement à analyser ce qu'il avait écrit sur les desserts et leurs différents types. Tu sais, la pâtisserie et les glaces, je me défends pas mal. C'est un peu mon violon d'Ingres...
- Tu veux plutôt dire ton Stradivarius. Quand je repense à ce moelleux au chocolat aux groseilles confites et à la crème-vanille qui....
- Oui, oui, je te coupe car l'affaire est grave et... parlons plus bas car les murs ont des oreilles !
- Ah ? fit Ronan, qui commençait à devenir un peu troublé.
- Oui donc, j'ai retrouvé il y a quelques mois un feuillet égaré à la bibliothèque nationale révélant que la recette de l'omelette norvégienne décrite par Brillat-Savarin n'était justement pas celle qui devait figurer à l'origine dans son ouvrage-phare sur la physiologie du goût. Et pour des raisons encore obscures, la fameuse omelette norvégienne qu'on nous sert depuis 114 ans dans les mariages ou pour les bagarres aux mess des officiers... _ne correspondrait en rien à la véritable recette_ !
- Mais pourquoi ? fit Ronan
- C'est ce que j'aimerais savoir... Tu sais mon voyage en Turquie avait en fait pour raison de retrouver un informateur me mettant sur la piste de la recette et de cette omission étrange qui perdure depuis plus d'un siècle. Mais il m'est difficile de continuer à visage découvert mon enquête. Je sens que je suis repéré et filé depuis la Cappadoce !
- P... p... par les services secrets bredouilla Ronan ???
- Je peux pas t'en dire plus... Maintenant file ! Les informations sont sur le disque de Neil Sekada, à condition d'en faire la lecture à l'envers sur ta platine. Oh mince les v'là ! Bonne chance Ronan ! Tout repose sur toi à présent !  
Et Stef sortit avec rapidité du café pour se fondre dans la foule, laissant Ronan pantois avec son disque de Neil Sekada...

CARTE ÉVÉNEMENT
*****
Le prochain épisode devra décrire une SCÈNE DE CANNIBALISME !!! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: ​


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Novembre 2006)

Ronan aperçu non loin de lui un personnage à la peau bistre, grassouillet et court sur jambes accompagné d'un grand roux constellé de taches de rousseurs dont la stature aurait pu lui conférer un contrat de 2ème ligne de rugby dans l'équipe nationale !!!

Il pressa le pas et emprunta la rue St Lazare en direction de La Trinité, il se glissait à travers la foule tel un poisson entre les courants ; ses poursuivants ne semblaient pas ou peu connaître le quartier ; arrivé à l'angle de la rue de Clichy il bifurqua à gauche et s'engouffra dans un immeuble qu'il connaissait bien.

Il s'élança dans l'escalier jusqu'au 5ème étage où demeurait Mortimer Baltik, un vieux baroudeur qui avait traîné ses guêtres aux quatre coins du monde en compagnie d'Armel, père de Ronan.... jusqu'au jour ou celui-ci tomba dans un traquenard lors d'un voyage dans les profondeurs d'une forêt équatoriale .... il y a bien longtemps de cela.....

_"Mortimer et Armel n'avaient plus de provision, ni eau potable, la nuit tombait et la pénible sensation d'être observés était de plus en plus palpable. Tout à coup, ils furent entourés par des guerriers armés de sagaies. "Tonnerre" s'écria Mort' "des arumbayas, nous sommes fichus" !!! Ils étaient reconnaissables à leur peau verte ; tous les professeurs s'accordaient pour dire qu'ils n'existaient plus depuis des milliers d'années.... mais force était de constater qu'il n'en était rien !!!!

Ils ficelèrent les deux hommes et les pendirent aux premières branches du fromager et leur firent inhaler un gaz contenu dans les clochettes de très grandes fleurs blanches.. ils s'endormirent... ou presque... Mortimer avait bloqué sa respiration et avait les yeux mi-clos, tout à fait conscient.... les guerriers sectionnèrent la ficelle qui retenait Armel comme l'on coupe celle d'un saucisson sec... des feuilles de bananiers étaient répandues sur le sol, où l'on déposa Armel que l'on avait dévêtu. Mortimer frissonna... il se souvenait des ouvrages sur les Arumbayas...... D'une lame acérée, le chef des Arumbayas trancha net le cou d'Armel, pris sa tête et la souleva comme un trophée, sous les cris de satisfaction de ses congénères,  il ota le scalp d'Armel et commença à découper le haut de la boîte cranienne,  ; un guerrier versa un liquide sombre sur le cerveau, puis le suivant ajouta différentes herbes coupées fin et enfin un pilon pour écraser le tout.  Quand tout fut homogène, le chef trempa une sorte de cuillère artisanale sculptée dans du bois et goûta... fort satisfait.... puis passa crâne et cuillère à un autre guerrier .... jusqu'à ce que tout le monde fut servi. Le chef ensuite retira les yeux, et les goba !!! Le comble du plaisir sans aucun doute en regardant la mine du chef !

Mortimer ..... toujours accroché à sa branche... ne pouvait que constater les dégâts...il se demandait à quel moment viendrait son tour...... quand les guerriers firent demi tour et partirent sans même le regarder... il ne comprenait pas.. où du moins si, il se remémora un ouvrage sur les Arumbayas et se souvint que ceux-ci devaient attendre un délai de trois lunes avant de pouvoir renouveler cette coutume. Il se  tortilla comme un ver et plusieurs heures plus tard il put choir, défaire ses liens et se sauver..... loin.... très loin...... se jurant de ne jamais remettre les pieds dans cette forêt."_

Ronan frappa à la porte de Mortimer ......


CARTES SUIVANTES :
Maximilien Robespierre
Les canons de Navarone
Une exposition de Magritte​


----------



## NED (2 Novembre 2006)

Toc Toc Toc !!!
"c'est qui?"
C'est Ronan!!! 
Quoi c'est qui? 
C'est Ronan !!!!!!:mouais: 
C'est pas ta voix.:hein: 
Mais puisque jte dis que c'est moi Ronan ! ptin ! je viens te chercher pour allez à Beaubourg. On doit aller voir la retrospective de Magritte! Alors ouvres !!! 
Je te crois pas c'est pas ta voix. 
Mais t'es relou Mortimer ! déja baisse ta chaine hi-fi qu'on puisse s'entendre ! ca resonne dans le couloir comme les canons de navarone ! Et puis ouvres moi cette satanée porte ! 

Mortimer eteingni sa chaine hi-fi, constata qu'en fait c'était bien la voix de Ronan.
"J'arrive j'arrive"
Il sortait de la douche et était tout nu. Vite il courru dans la salle de bain pour prendre un serviette. Dans sa précipitation, il cogna le guéridon du couloir, renversant le buste de maximilien Robespierre en plâtre que lui avait offert sa grand-mère.
Paf !
le buste s'eclata par terre.....
:affraid:   

CARTES SUIVANTES :
Bouillon Cube Magi
Anaconda​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2006)

Rendu tout nerveux par l'aventure étrange dans laquelle l'avait lancé son copain Stef, avec ces hommes patibulaires à ses trousses, Ronan fut pris de panique en entendant les bruits de chute et le fracas du buste de l'Incorruptible sur le sol. L'adrénaline monta en puissance dans ses veines, et sans même s'en rendre compte il recula de plusieurs pas et se lança de toutes ses forces sur la porte de Mortimer, la défonçant d'un coup. Mortimer, toujours au sol, se remettait de sa chute en rochonnant, au milieu des débris de plâtre du buste. 

_"Oh m**** ton chouette buste est foutu !_ s'exclama Ronan. Mais, mais.... la tête de Maximilien semblait étrange cette fois-ci. Elle n'était pas creuse... Une masse de couleur bouillon cube Maggi occupait l'intérieur de la tête.... Ronan la retourna... C'était une tête humaine embaumée à la façon des Arumbayas ! *"PAPAAAAAA !!!!!!"* s'exclama de manière spontanée Ronan, tant il crut se reconnaître lui-même dans cette tête, comprenant inconsciemment que c'était celle de son père !
Il empoigna Mortimer lui hurlant : "COMMENT SE FAIT-IL QUE JE RETROUVE LA TÊTE DE MON PÈRE CACHÉE DANS CELLE DE ROBESPIERRE ?????!!!". D'accord, les deux avaient eu la tête tranchée, mais cette explication restait maigre, il faut bien l'avouer...

Mortimer, encore groggy et nu comme un vers, lui dit : "Calme-toi, je vais tout te raconter... Viens manger un bout et boire un café. Il me reste un peu d'omelette norvégienne au frigo. Une recette que tu m'en diras des nouvelles !"
"DE L'OMELETTE NORVÉGIENNE ???!!!!!" hurla Ronan
"Ben quoi, oui, pourquoi çà te met dans un tel état ?" rétorqua Mortimer
"Attends !" fit Ronan "Juste une vérification !"
Sans rien dire, et dans le but d'éviter au lecteur MacGéen d'être perdu dans toute cette histoire, Ronan sortit le disque de Neil Sekada de sa doudoune et le mit sur la platine de Mortimer. En lieu et place du rockabilly nippo-américain une musique tribale exprimant de la violence s'échappa des enceintes. Mortimer blêmit. 
"C'est la musique de la danse de l'ANACONDA chez les Arumbayas ! La musique des cérémonies de canibalisme ! J'en sais quelque chose... Personne n'avait jusqu'à présent pu en ramener un enregistrement... et pour cause ! D'où tiens-tu cela?"

Ronan voulut commencer son explication mais à ce moment là, un bruit de course se fit entendre dans les escaliers et par la porte défoncée apparurent....

CARTE LIEU A CHOISIR​
Pour écrire la suite de l'histoire, vous devez faire s'en dérouler une scène dans un lieu à choisir parmi ces trois :
- Le Musée du Quai Branly dit des "Arts Premiers"
- Oslo, capitale de la Norvège
- Les toilettes de la gare de Limoges​


----------



## NED (7 Novembre 2006)

2 personnages bizarres...
Ils étaient très bruns avec des cheveux longs. Sans doute des Sud-américains. Peut-être d'Amazonie ou autre....
Ils étaient très peu habillés, torses nus, et dans leurs mains une machette. L'autre portait un arc. Des plumes dans les cheveux, ils parraisaient venir d'un autre âge, comme sortis des pyramides incas.
Derrièrre eux, un homme en costume, barbe noire.
Ce dernier s'adressa à nos 2 compères :
"ramassez la tête réduite et suivez-nous"

Les jeunes gens s'executèrent sous la menace des armes blanches des deux indigènes.
Ils montèrent dans une voiture noire sans rien dire, mais n'en pensant pas moins.
Ils prirent les quais.
Ronan s'insurgea contre son ami : "mais dans quel petrin tu nous a mis??? bon dieu?"
L'autre ne bougeait pas ,muet comme une carpe, serré entre les plumes des indiens azteques.

La longue berline sombre s'arretta Quai de Branly. Face à eux, le Musée des Arts premiers recement inoguré. 
L'homme en costume paya des tickets d'entrée. Ils traversèrent l'énorme pan de verre rutilant et marchèrent le long des statues, des totems et des masques africains.
Un escalier, puis un autre.....Enfin ils s'arretèrent devant des totems étranges !








Cartes Evènement :
- Une poursuite
- Un fait du hasard


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2006)

Mortimer soupira, et l'homme en costume le regarda d'un air entendu. Ronan ne comprenait plus rien du tout.
Les visages des farouches guerriers Amérindiens se durcirent et ils envoyèrent des ondes d'agressivité vers Mortimer. D'un regard, l'homme en costume les calma.

"Ils sont là ceux que toi et ton compagnon nous ont pillés. Enfin ils sont PRESQUE tous là. Il manque le Septième, l'Aîné, profané par ton compagnon dont nous venons de retrouver la tête.
Le Dit du Grand Anaconda l'avait prévu : _Un jour un homme au visage blanc viendra qui détruira l'Union des Sept Frères. Leur totems seront dispersés au quatre coins de la Terre, et l'harmonie sera rompue. Seule la réunion des Sept Frères permettra de retrouver le Grand Secret et il conviendra de coiffer l'Ainé des Sept avec la tête du profanateur_.
OU EST LE SEPTIÈME FRÈRE, L'AINÉ ?" s'énerva l'homme.

"Vous avez trop lu l'Oreille Cassée des aventures de Tintin. Je ne sais pas de quoi vous parlez", rétorqua tranquillement Mortimer. "Cela fait longtemps que les Arumbayas carburent à la mauvaise bière brésilienne et roulent en 4x4 GMC. Ils sont les premiers à avoir oublié leurs propres mythes fondateurs. Tristes tropiques..." soupira Mortimer.

"Vous foutez pas de moi !" s'emporta l'homme.

Voyant que çà allait tourner au vinaigre, ou plutôt au curare, Ronan s'eclipsa discrètement et erra dans les galeries du Musée du Grand Chef Chirac D ). Un jeune homme entra énergiquement dans une pièce dont une plaque sur la porte indiquait : "Phonothèque Ethnographique". Par un fait du hasard la fermeture automatique de la porte ne marcha pas bien et elle resta entrouverte.

Ronan entendit alors une voix vociférer depuis la pièce :
"Il y a non seulement des voleurs ici et en plus ils font de sales blagues !!!!"  
"Comment çà M. Le Conservateur ?"
"Et bien l'UNIQUE (au monde) disque vynile de la Danse de l'Anaconda Arumbaya a été volé ! Et un autre vieux 33 tours a été mis en remplacement pour nous berner !"
"Quel genre de disque ?" demanda naïvement le jeune homme
"Un truc de rock'n roll. Attendez c'est marqué sur la pastille : Neil Sekkada. Inconnu au bataillon c'lui-là !"

C'est alors que Ronan commençà à comprendre qu'il avait été victime d'une machination, où la recette de l'omelette norvégienne n'avait rien à faire (ce qui coupe court aux interrogations du lecteur MacGéen qui se demandait comment allait être refourgué ce truc dans l'histoire   ), et que son ami Stef n'en était peut-être pas un....

CARTE CONTRAINTE

L'histoire doit être conclue dans le second post suivant ce dernier.  ​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2006)

Ayant oublié une des cartes événements, et ne pouvant plus éditer mon message, je rajoute :

Mortimer soupira, et l'homme en costume le regarda d'un air entendu. Ronan ne comprenait plus rien du tout.
Les visages des farouches guerriers Amérindiens se durcirent et ils envoyèrent des ondes d'agressivité vers Mortimer. D'un regard, l'homme en costume les calma.

"Ils sont là ceux que toi et ton compagnon nous ont pillés. Enfin ils sont PRESQUE tous là. Il manque le Septième, l'Aîné, profané par ton compagnon dont nous venons de retrouver la tête.
Le Dit du Grand Anaconda l'avait prévu : _Un jour un homme au visage blanc viendra qui détruira l'Union des Sept Frères. Leur totems seront dispersés au quatre coins de la Terre, et l'harmonie sera rompue. Seule la réunion des Sept Frères permettra de retrouver le Grand Secret et il conviendra de coiffer l'Ainé des Sept avec la tête du profanateur_.
OU EST LE SEPTIÈME FRÈRE, L'AINÉ ?" s'énerva l'homme.

"Vous avez trop lu l'Oreille Cassée des aventures de Tintin. Je ne sais pas de quoi vous parlez", rétorqua tranquillement Mortimer. "Cela fait longtemps que les Arumbayas carburent à la mauvaise bière brésilienne et roulent en 4x4 GMC. Ils sont les premiers à avoir oublié leurs propres mythes fondateurs. Tristes tropiques..." soupira Mortimer.

"Vous foutez pas de moi !" s'emporta l'homme.

 Mortimer ayant vu que la surveillance des deux guerriers d'était relâchée en profita pour bondir à travers les totems et s'enfuir à quatre à quatre. Aussitôt les trois hommes se lancèrent à sa *poursuite*.

Mais ayant vu que çà allait tourner au vinaigre, ou plutôt au curare, Ronan s'était déjà éclipsé discrètement et errait dans les galeries du Musée du Grand Chef Chirac D ). 
_"Qu'il se dem**** ce pilleur de Mortimer ! Ses magouilles ne me concernent plus !" _car il avait bien compris quel genre "d'explorateur" était finalement Mort'. Et de surcroît il lui avait menti sur son père.
Tandis que Ronan cherchait son chemin dans une des galeries, un jeune homme entra énergiquement dans une pièce dont une plaque sur la porte indiquait : "Phonothèque Ethnographique". Par un fait du hasard la fermeture automatique de la porte ne marcha pas bien et elle resta entrouverte.

Ronan entendit alors une voix vociférer depuis la pièce :
"Il y a non seulement des voleurs ici et en plus ils font de sales blagues !!!!"  
"Comment çà M. Le Conservateur ?"
"Et bien l'UNIQUE (au monde) disque vynile de la Danse de l'Anaconda Arumbaya a été volé ! Et un autre vieux 33 tours a été mis en remplacement pour nous berner !"
"Quel genre de disque ?" demanda naïvement le jeune homme
"Un truc de rock'n roll. Attendez c'est marqué sur la pastille : Neil Sekkada. Inconnu au bataillon c'lui-là !"

C'est alors que Ronan commençà à comprendre qu'il avait été victime d'une machination, où la recette de l'omelette norvégienne n'avait rien à faire (ce qui coupe court aux interrogations du lecteur MacGéen qui se demandait comment allait être refourgué ce truc dans l'histoire   ), et que son ami Stef n'en était peut-être pas un....

CARTE CONTRAINTE

L'histoire doit être conclue dans le second post suivant ce dernier.  ​


----------

